# RECALL



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Recall of Shop Fox Dust Collection Remote Switches*

In case any of you LJs have a Shop Fox Dust Collection Remote Switch and didn't get a recall notice, here is the website to visit: http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml09/09308.html


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Recall of Shop Fox Dust Collection Remote Switches*
> 
> In case any of you LJs have a Shop Fox Dust Collection Remote Switch and didn't get a recall notice, here is the website to visit: http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml09/09308.html


Thank you for letting us know I do have one and will contact them as soon as possible. hope my shop doesn't burn down in the mean time better yet Ill go unplug it Now!!!

Thanks again!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Recall of Shop Fox Dust Collection Remote Switches*
> 
> In case any of you LJs have a Shop Fox Dust Collection Remote Switch and didn't get a recall notice, here is the website to visit: http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml09/09308.html


RJ, We're glad we could get the warning out!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Recall of Shop Fox Dust Collection Remote Switches*
> 
> In case any of you LJs have a Shop Fox Dust Collection Remote Switch and didn't get a recall notice, here is the website to visit: http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml09/09308.html


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Rockler Recall*

Just in case any LumberJock has one of these . . .

Rockler Companies Recalls LED Light Kits Due to Burn and Fire Hazards

NEWS from CPSC
U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission
Office of Information and Public Affairs 
Washington, DC 20207

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
January 12, 2010
Release # 10-108

Firm's Recall Hotline: (800) 260-9663
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

Rockler Companies Recalls LED Light Kits Due to Burn and Fire Hazards

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following products. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed.

Name of Product: LED light kits

Units: About 2,200

Distributor: Rockler Companies Inc., of Medina, Minn.

Hazard: Defective wiring in the light kits can cause the battery pack to overheat and explode, posing a risk of burn and fire hazards to consumers.

Incidents/Injuries: None reported.

Description: This recall involves Rockler LED lights with either an interchangeable spotlight head or a magnifying head. Models included in the recall have stock numbers 26429 (spotlight or 27017 (magnifying). Stock numbers are printed on the light's packaging.

Sold at: Rockler Woodworking and Hardware and other specialty stores nationwide from March 2009 through October 2009 for about $60.

Manufactured in: China

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled LED light kits and call Rockler Companies to receive a free repair kit and installation instructions.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact Rockler Companies at (800) 260-9663 anytime. Consumers can also write to Rockler Woodworking and Hardware at 4365 Willow Drive, Medina, Minn 55340

To see this recall on CPSC's web site, including pictures of the recalled product, please go to: http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10108.html


----------



## WoodSparky (Nov 27, 2009)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Rockler Recall*
> 
> Just in case any LumberJock has one of these . . .
> 
> ...


I almost bought one of those lights, but the comments were that they were not bright enough, maybe on fire they would be.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Rockler Recall*
> 
> Just in case any LumberJock has one of these . . .
> 
> ...


WoodSparky, you might be able to achieve 1,000,000,000 candlepower once the LEDs go up in flame!


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Rockler Recall*
> 
> Just in case any LumberJock has one of these . . .
> 
> ...


Whew! I was looking at this one to install on my Ridgid Drill Press and Rikon Band saw.

Do any of you know of similar LED lamp that won't burn my shop down. I don't mind if it has to plug in to 115 Volts.

Do any of you have experience with the LED lamp at Woodcraft?
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2021277/26141/WoodRiver--LED-Dual-Power-Shop-Light.aspx

Thanks


----------



## WoodSparky (Nov 27, 2009)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Rockler Recall*
> 
> Just in case any LumberJock has one of these . . .
> 
> ...


Viking, I went with the Multi-lamp from WoodCraft. It is well built and stays in place. In fact I have to slide it off my lathe. The magent will not allow you to just pick it up.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Rockler Recall*
> 
> Just in case any LumberJock has one of these . . .
> 
> ...


Woodsparky;

Yes, saw that one online and liked it. Does yours take a standard light bulb?

Did you look at the Woodcraft Magnetic or Clip On Base Work Light?

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2003199/1641/Magnetic-or-Clip-On-Base-Work-Light.aspx

Thanks


----------



## WoodSparky (Nov 27, 2009)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Rockler Recall*
> 
> Just in case any LumberJock has one of these . . .
> 
> ...


The one I bought was about 60 Clams and you have to get the magnet seperatly

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2004273/8816/Multi-Lamp.aspx


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Rockler Recall*
> 
> Just in case any LumberJock has one of these . . .
> 
> ...


Hi all, this is just an attempt to help, so don't hammer me too hard for my cheapskate ways. I don't have a bandsaw, but I use a gooseneck lamp from any dept. store on just about everything in my shop. The kind meant to clamp to a kid's desk. They're about $10 and have pretty good clamping pressure. No magnets, however. They are especially good for my SCMS, I clamp it to the carry handle on top and the light stays where I want it no matter the degree, right or left.


----------



## WoodSparky (Nov 27, 2009)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Rockler Recall*
> 
> Just in case any LumberJock has one of these . . .
> 
> ...


Hey Nailbanger , we all got to do what we got to do. I must admit that I am guilty of stealing my wife's spent shampoo bottles for glue and other liquid despensers. I have also tried the painter's clamp on lamps, just couldn't get the light were I needed it. SO, I got this little beast and it works out great. I can twist it in a pretzel to shine into a hollow form that I am turning, just to make sure I got that little nub at the bottom.
Boy, we really skewed this posting. Not the 1st, not the last.

Tom


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Rockler Recall*
> 
> Just in case any LumberJock has one of these . . .
> 
> ...


I bought one from Woodcraft and love it… even did a review of it here Looks alot like the Rockler one, but I dont know… no flames and mine is plenty bright. I would buy another one in a heart beat.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Black & Decker Recalls Random Orbit Sanders Due to Laceration Hazard*

*For those of you who don't get the updates on recalls, here is one that might be of interest.*

NEWS from CPSC
U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission
Office of Information and Public Affairs 
Washington, DC 20207

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
September 9, 2010
Release #10-339

Firm's Recall Hotline: (866) 220-1767
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

Black & Decker Recalls Random Orbit Sanders Due to Laceration Hazard

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

Name of Product: Black & Decker Random Orbit Sanders

Units: About 192,000

Manufacturer: Black & Decker (U.S.) Inc., of Towson, Md.

Hazard: The black plastic disc (called the platen) that holds the sandpaper can fly off or break apart during use and the disc, or pieces of the disc, can hit the user or those nearby, posing a laceration hazard.

Incidents/Injuries: Black & Decker has received 73 reports of incidents involving the sander's black plastic disc (platen) breaking or falling apart, including 15 reports of injuries from flying pieces, one of which involved a serious facial laceration.

Description: This recall involves Black & Decker random orbit sanders with model numbers RO400, RO400G, RO410, RO410K, RO410LW and FS3000ROS and date codes between 200701 and 200929. The sanders are orange and black. "Black & Decker" is printed on the sanders. The model number is printed on a label on the sander. The date code is stamped on the underside of the sander where the dust bag is inserted.

Sold at: Home center, hardware and discount stores and by authorized Black & Decker dealers nationwide from January 2007 through July 2009 for about $40.

Manufactured in: China

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled sanders and contact Black & Decker for a free replacement platen to hold the sandpaper.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact Black & Decker toll-free at (866) 220-1767 between 8 a.m. and 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday or visit the firm's website at www.blackanddecker.com

To see this recall on CPSC's web site, including pictures of the recalled product, please go to:
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10339.html


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Black & Decker Recalls Random Orbit Sanders Due to Laceration Hazard*
> 
> *For those of you who don't get the updates on recalls, here is one that might be of interest.*
> 
> ...


I have no respect and no pity for this company. They decided many years ago they would just make the cheapest junk they could dump on the market and milk their brand name for what ever profit they could. It would be a blessing if they would just go away and quit cluttering the market with the trash they try to pass off as tools..


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Black & Decker Recalls Random Orbit Sanders Due to Laceration Hazard*
> 
> *For those of you who don't get the updates on recalls, here is one that might be of interest.*
> 
> ...


Note Made in China Wadya expect


----------



## funchuck (Jan 11, 2010)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Black & Decker Recalls Random Orbit Sanders Due to Laceration Hazard*
> 
> *For those of you who don't get the updates on recalls, here is one that might be of interest.*
> 
> ...


Wow, I think I have one of these. It's a "Firestorm" model that I've been using for a long time. I'm glad I found this out! I'm upgrading now!


----------



## BobG (Apr 17, 2010)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Black & Decker Recalls Random Orbit Sanders Due to Laceration Hazard*
> 
> *For those of you who don't get the updates on recalls, here is one that might be of interest.*
> 
> ...


I used to think B&D was among the top of the mid grade tools and have over the years owned many. Haven't bought one in the last 10 years since they went off shore to China. No thank you I know I don't have one.

Bob G.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Black & Decker Recalls Random Orbit Sanders Due to Laceration Hazard*
> 
> *For those of you who don't get the updates on recalls, here is one that might be of interest.*
> 
> ...


I don't own this tool either, but I signed up to get all notifications of CPSC recalls (since I don't send in warranty cards to get my name added to mailing lists).

I thought there might be LJs who don't send in their cards either and should know about the recall.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Black & Decker Recalls Random Orbit Sanders Due to Laceration Hazard*
> 
> *For those of you who don't get the updates on recalls, here is one that might be of interest.*
> 
> ...


I hate the fact that almost every tool made today is made in china; I know there are a few exceptions, but I said almost. Actually, there are some good quality tools made over there along with the junk. As far as ROSs are concerned, maybe 2 or 3 models or brands are not made in china. Festool and Bosch come to mind. On the other hand Ryobi, Ridgid, and I think Millwaukee and Dewalt are all made in the same chinese factory, One World Technology, Inc. Most of these tools are not junk; I wish they were made in the USA and I would pay more if they were, but what makes me angry is when a traditional, long respected company seems to go out of its way to make the cheapest crap they possibly can and push it through big box mass marketers on to the unsuspecting public consumer. It's like they went over to the "dark side" or something.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Ryobi Recall of Cordless Drills*

Ryobi Recalls Cordless Drills Due to Fire Hazard

U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission
Office of Information and Public Affairs
Washington, DC 20207

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
October 14, 2010
Release #11-009

Firm's Recall Hotline: (800) 597-9624
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

Ryobi Recalls Cordless Drills Due to Fire Hazard

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

Name of Product: Ryobi Model HP 1802M Cordless Power Drills

Units: About 455,000

Importer: Ryobi Technologies Inc., of Anderson, S.C.

Hazard: The switch on the cordless drill can overheat, posing a fire and burn hazard to consumers.

Incidents/Injuries: Ryobi has received 47 reports of the drills overheating, smoking, melting or catching fire, including 12 reports of property damage to homes or vehicles. Two of the incidents involved minor burns from touching an overheated switch.

Description: The Ryobi Model HP 1802M cordless drill is powered by an 18 volt rechargeable NiCad battery. The drills are blue and black in color with "Ryobi" appearing in red and white on the left side. The model number can be found on a white label on the right side of the drill.

Sold at: Home Depot from January 2001 to July 2003 for about $100.

Manufactured in: China

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled drill, remove the rechargeable battery and contact Ryobi to receive a free replacement drill.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact Ryobi Customer Service at (800) 597-9624 between 10 a.m. and 7 p.m. ET Monday through Friday or visit the firm's website at www.ryobitools.com

To see this recall on CPSC's web site, including pictures of the recalled product, please go to: http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml11/11009.html


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Recall of DeVilbiss Air Compressors due to fire hazard*

DeVilbiss Recalls Air Compressors Due to Fire Hazard

U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission
Office of Information and Public Affairs
Washington, DC 20207

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
February 3, 2011
Release #11-117

Firm's Recall Hotline: (866) 220-5627
Sears Recall Hotline: (888) 279-8013
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

DeVilbiss Recalls Air Compressors Due to Fire Hazard

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

Name of Product: Air compressors

Units: About 460,000

Manufacturer: DeVilbiss Air Power Company of Jackson, Tenn.

Hazard: The air compressor motor can overheat, posing a fire hazard.

Incidents/Injuries: DeVilbiss received nine reports of motors overheating, including three reports of fire damage to surrounding property. No injuries have been reported.

Description: The recalled compressors were sold under the Craftsman, Delta Shopmaster, DeVilbiss, Husky and Porter-Cable brand names. The model number and manufacture date on each unit is located on the unit name plate on the tank. The model numbers, brands, tank size, orientation and color are shown below:

Brand | Model Number | Tank | Tank Color | Manufacture Date Range
Craftsman | 919-16644 | 15 gal. vertical | Red | 5/2004 - 3/2005
Craftsman | 919-16724 | 15 gal. horizontal | Red | 9/2000 - 3/2003
Craftsman | 919-16724-1 | 15 gal. horizontal | Red | 9/2002 - 12/2003
Craftsman | 919-16724-2 | 15 gal. horizontal | Red | 7/2003 - 5/2005
Craftsman | 919-16724-3 | 15 gal. horizontal | Red | 5/2004 - 1/2005
Craftsman | 919-16725 | 15 gal. horizontal | Red | 12/2002 - 12/2003
Craftsman | 919-16725-1 | 15 gal. horizontal | Red | 7/2003 - 8/2004
Porter-Cable | C2000-WK | 6 gal. pancake | Red | 1/2004 - 5/2004
Porter-Cable | C3001 | 4 gal. stacked | Red | 1/2004 - 7/2004
Delta Shopmaster | CP503 | 12 gal. horizontal | Gray | 6/2002 - 3/2003
Delta Shopmaster | CP503-1 | 12 gal. horizontal | Gray | 5/2003 - 3/2004
DeVilbiss Impact Series | HFAC 3030 | 3 gal. horizontal | Blue | 1/2003 - 7/2004
Husky | Y6010-WK | 25 gal. vertical | Red | 2/2003 - 9/2003
Husky | Y6010-WK-1 | 25 gal. vertical | Red | 7/2003 - 9/2003
Husky | Y6020-WK | 25 gal. vertical | Red | 5/2003 - 3/2004

Sold at: DeVilbiss, Porter-Cable, Husky, and Delta Shopmaster brand compressors were sold at home centers nationwide from January 2003 through December 2004 for between $199 and $299. Craftsman-brand compressors were sold at Sears stores nationwide from September 2000 through December 2005 for between $199 and $229.

Manufactured in: United States

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using and unplug the recalled compressors and call DeVilbiss or Sears for a free inspection and repair.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, consumers with DeVilbiss, Porter-Cable, Husky and Delta compressors should contact DeVilbiss toll-free at (866) 220-5627 between 8 a.m. and 5 p.m. ET, Monday through Friday, or visit the firm's website at www.porter-cable.com or www.devap.com. Consumers with Craftsman-brand compressors should call Sears toll-free at (888) 279-8013, Monday through Friday, 7 a.m. to 9 p.m. CT and Saturday, 7 a.m. to 6 p.m. CT, or visit their website at www.sears.com

To see this recall on CPSC's web site, including pictures of the recalled products, please go to: http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml11/11117.html


----------



## PCTNWV (Sep 21, 2010)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Recall of DeVilbiss Air Compressors due to fire hazard*
> 
> DeVilbiss Recalls Air Compressors Due to Fire Hazard
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting… have one of the impacted Husky brands, I will be giving them a call


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Sheet Sanders Recalled by One World Technologies Due to Laceration Hazard*

Here's another recall notice for fellow LJs.

U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission
Office of Information and Public Affairs 
Washington, DC 20207

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
May 5, 2011
Release #11-216

Firm's Recall Hotline: (800) 597-9624
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

Sheet Sanders Recalled by One World Technologies Due to Laceration Hazard

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

Name of Product: Ryobi ¼ Sheet Sanders

Units: About 300,000

Importer: One World Technologies, Inc., of Anderson, S.C.

Hazard: Pieces of the fan can break off from the fan assembly and be ejected from the product, posing a laceration hazard to consumers.

Incidents/Injuries: The firm has received 31 reports of broken fan pieces being ejected from the sander, including two reports of minor lacerations.

Description: This recall involves Ryobi brand sheet sanders, model S651D. The sander is blue and black. The word "Ryobi" is on the left side. The model number can be found on the data plate located on the side of the sander just below the handle.

Sold at: Home Depot, Gardner, Inc., Tap Enterprises, Inc., Direct Tools Factory Outlets, Amazon.com, and ToolKing.com from June 2005 through August 2010 for about $30.

Manufactured in: China

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled sander and contact One World Technologies to receive a free replacement sander.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact One World Technologies Customer Service at (800) 597-9624 between 8 a.m. and 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday or visit the firm's website at www.ryobitools.com

To see this recall on CPSC's web site, including a picture of the recalled product, please go to:
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml11/11216.html


----------



## OCG (May 17, 2009)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Sheet Sanders Recalled by One World Technologies Due to Laceration Hazard*
> 
> Here's another recall notice for fellow LJs.
> 
> ...


thank you lightweightladylefty, I don't have one but this is where they will end up
buying tools here is always iffy, so if you ever come down, please please bring me some. 
I see your post all the time, this is the first time i have responded to you i think, 
So Hi i can tell that you are a nice person.
Occie


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Sheet Sanders Recalled by One World Technologies Due to Laceration Hazard*
> 
> Here's another recall notice for fellow LJs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this as it may be an eye opener for some. No surprise however, I mean: one world technolagies, gotta expect that sort of thing.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Irwin Recalls 10-Inch Circular Saw Blade 3-Pack Due to Laceration Hazard*

*Fellow LJs: In case you don't receive recall notices, here's one that might be of interest.*

April 19, 2012
Release #12-154 Firm's Recall Hotline: (800) 464-7946
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

Irwin Recalls 10-Inch Circular Saw Blade 3-Pack Due to Laceration Hazard Posed by Defective Packaging
WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

Name of Product: Classic Series Circular Saw Blade 3-Pack

Units: About 55,260

Manufacturer: Irwin Industrial Tool Company, Huntersville, N.C.

Hazard: The saw blades can fall out of the bottom of the plastic packaging, posing a laceration hazard.

Incidents/Injuries: Irwin has received three reports of the saw blades falling out of the packaging. No injuries were reported.

Description: This recall involves Irwin Classic Series 10-inch Circular Saw Blade Limited Promotion 3-Packs. The blister packs contain one 10-inch trim and finish saw blade with 60 teeth (60T) and two 10-inch general purpose saw blades with 40 teeth (40T). The blades are stacked offset in the packs. The packaging is blue, orange and yellow and has the words "Irwin" and "Classic Series" on the front top left corner and "3 Circular Saw Blades" on the front lower left corner. Model number "ICSLD3PK" is located on the front top right corner.

Sold exclusively at: Lowe's stores nationwide from approximately October 2011 through November 2011 for $40.

Manufactured in: China

Remedy: Consumers should immediately contact the firm to receive a free storage container for the saw blades. Consumers should not disturb any saw blades that remain in the packaging but should store the saw blades in the packaging in a safe and secure location until the container arrives, then immediately transfer the saw blades to the container and discard the original packaging.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact Irwin at (800) 464-7946 between 8 a.m. and 5 p.m. ET or visit the firm's website at www.irwinrecall.com

To see this recall on CPSC's web site, including pictures of the recalled product, please go to:
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml12/12154.html


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Irwin Recalls 10-Inch Circular Saw Blade 3-Pack Due to Laceration Hazard*
> 
> *Fellow LJs: In case you don't receive recall notices, here's one that might be of interest.*
> 
> ...


I'm speechless!


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Irwin Recalls 10-Inch Circular Saw Blade 3-Pack Due to Laceration Hazard*
> 
> *Fellow LJs: In case you don't receive recall notices, here's one that might be of interest.*
> 
> ...


This is interesting considering some of that packaging you almost have to use a chainsaw to get it open.

Thanks for the headsup.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Irwin Recalls 10-Inch Circular Saw Blade 3-Pack Due to Laceration Hazard*
> 
> *Fellow LJs: In case you don't receive recall notices, here's one that might be of interest.*
> 
> ...


I can't decide if this is an incredibly late april fools joke or if someone has been over celebrating 4/20. Who actually keeps the saw blades in the packaging anyways; not to mention the fact that any saw blade is a laceration hazard by nature.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Bosch Recalls SkilSaw Miter Saws Due to Laceration Hazard*

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

Name of product: Miter Saw

Units: Approximately 22,149

Importer: Robert Bosch Tool Corporation of Mount Prospect, Ill.

Hazard: The lower guard can break and contact the blade during use, posing a laceration hazard to users.

Incidents/Injuries: The firm has received no reports of incidents or injuries.

Description: The recalled product is the SkilSaw® 10-inch compound miter saw, with model number 3316 and date codes 111, 112, 201, 202, 203 or 204. The model number and date code are on the lower right side of the name plate located on the motor housing. The SkilSaw logo appears at the top of the upper blade guard and on the dust collection bag.

Sold at: Lowe's Home Centers nationwide and OC Tanner from January 2012 to April 2012.

Manufactured in: China

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using the miter saw and contact Robert Bosch Tool Corporation for a free lower guard replacement kit.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact the firm toll-free at (888) 727-6109 between 7 a.m. and 7 p.m. CT Monday through Friday, or visit the firm's website at www.skiltools.com

To see this recall on CPSC's web site, including a picture of the recalled product, please go to: http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml12/12218.html


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Bosch Recalls SkilSaw Miter Saws Due to Laceration Hazard*
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.
> 
> ...


thanks for the note lightweightladylefty

Dennis


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Bosch Recalls SkilSaw Miter Saws Due to Laceration Hazard*
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the heads up.
I'm sure glad somebody besides me is watching for this recall stuff.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*DeVilbiss Air Power Co Recalls Air Compressors Due to Fire Hazard*

Here's another recall which might be of importance to some of you LJs.

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
August 30, 2012
Release #12-269

DeVilbiss Recall Hotline: (866) 885-1877
Craftsman Recall Hotline: (888) 710-9282
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

DeVilbiss Air Power Co Recalls Air Compressors Due to Fire Hazard

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

Name of Product: Air compressors

Units: About 460,000

Manufacturer: DeVilbiss Air Power Co. of Jackson, Tenn.

Hazard: The air compressor motor can overheat, posing a fire hazard.

Incidents/Injuries: DeVilbiss has received 10 reports of motors overheating. No injuries have been reported.

Description: The recalled compressors were sold under the Craftsman, EX-CELL, Porter-Cable and Pro-Air II brand names. Recalled models have air slots at the end of the motor that form a horizontal and vertical grid. The model number on each unit is located on the unit name plate on the tank. The recalled model numbers, tank size, color and manufactured date are shown below:

Brand | Model Number | Tank | Tank Color | Manufactured On or After (Mfg Date or Yr-Week-xx)
Craftsman | 919-165531 | 30 gal. vertical | Red | 37827 or 2003-30-xx
Craftsman | 919-165541 | 30 gal. vertical | Red | 37827 or 2003-30-xx
Craftsman | 919-165550 | 30 gal. vertical | Red | 37827 or 2003-30-xx
Craftsman | 919-165560 | 33 gal. horizontal | Red | 37827 or 2003-30-xx
Craftsman | 919-167280 | 26 gal. vertical | Red | 37827 or 2003-30-xx
Craftsman | 919-167281 | 26 gal. vertical | Red | 37827 or 2003-30-xx
Craftsman | 919-167311 | 30 gal. vertical | Red | 37827 or 2003-30-xx
Craftsman | 919-167312 | 30 gal. vertical | Red | 37827 or 2003-30-xx
Craftsman | 919-167320 | 33 gal. vertical | Red | 37827 or 2003-30-xx
Craftsman | 919-167321 | 33 gal. vertical | Red | 37827 or 2003-30-xx
Craftsman | 919-167341 | 33 gal. horizontal | Red | 37827 or 2003-30-xx
Craftsman | 919-167342 | 33 gal. horizontal | Red | 37827 or 2003-30-xx
Craftsman | 919-168700 | 33 gal. vertical | Red | 37827 or 2003-30-xx
Craftsman | 919-168710 | 33 gal. horizontal | Red | 37827 or 2003-30-xx
Craftsman | 919-237540 | 30 gal. vertical | Red | 37827 or 2003-30-xx
EX-CELL | EXFBC6025-1 | 25 gal. horizontal | Black | 39489 or 2008-07-xx
Porter-Cable | C3101-2 | 4.3 gal. side stack | Red | 39489 or 2008-07-xx
Porter-Cable | C3151-2 | 4.5 gal. horizontal | Red | 39489 or 2008-07-xx
Porter-Cable | C6110-1 | 25 gal. vertical | Red | 39489 or 2008-07-xx
Porter-Cable | C6110-2 | 25 gal. vertical | Red | 39489 or 2008-07-xx
Pro-Air II | PAFBC6025VP-1 | 25 gal. vertical | Black | 39489 or 2008-07-xx

Consumers with a compressor manufactured before the dates shown, but had a motor replaced after July 25, 2003, should also check the end cap. The end cap is visible from underneath the motor cover.

Sold at: EX-CELL, Porter-Cable and Pro-Air II-brand compressors were sold by industrial and construction distributors from July 2003 through December 2008 for between $259 and $299. Craftsman-brand compressors were sold at Sears stores nationwide from July 2003 through December 2008 for between $279 and $329.

Manufactured in: United States

Remedy: Consumers should immediately unplug and stop using the recalled compressors and call DeVilbiss Air Power Co. or Sears for a free repair kit.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, consumers with EX-CELL, Porter-Cable and , Pro-Air II compressors should contact DeVilbiss toll-free at (866) 885-1877 between 8 a.m. and 6 p.m. ET Monday through Friday or visit the firm's website at www.porter-cable.com or www.devap.com. Consumers with Craftsman-brand compressors should call Sears toll-free at (888) 710-9282 between 7 a.m and 7 p.m. CT Monday through Friday or between 7 a.m. and 7 p.m. CT Saturday, or visit the firm's website at www.sears.com

To see this recall on CPSC's web site, including pictures of the recalled products, please go to: http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml12/12269.html


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *DeVilbiss Air Power Co Recalls Air Compressors Due to Fire Hazard*
> 
> Here's another recall which might be of importance to some of you LJs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. I checked the CPSC website and my porter cable compressor is not on the list.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Harbor Freight cordless drill recall*

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
November 27, 2012
Release #13-047

Firm's Recall Hotline: (800) 444-3353
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

Harbor Freight Tools Recalls Cordless Drill Due to Fire and Burn Hazard

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

Name of Product: Cordless Drill

Units: About 108,000

Importer: Harbor Freight Tools, of Camarillo, Calif.

Hazard: The black trigger switch on the 19.2v cordless drill can overheat, posing a fire and burn hazard to consumers.

Incidents/Injuries: Harbor Freight Tools has received one report of a drill overheating and burning through the handle of the unit, which resulted in a consumer receiving a minor injury.

Description: This recall involves Harbor Freight Tools Cordless Drills, model number 96526. The drills are blue and black and have a black trigger switch. They have a 19.2v rechargeable battery pack. The drill's model number is located on a yellow label on the left side of the drill. "Made in China" appears in black and red lettering on a yellow warning sticker located on the right side of the unit.

Sold at: Harbor Freight Tools stores nationwide, via catalog and online at www.harborfreight.com from April, 2008 through May 2012 for between $27 and $30.

Manufactured in: China

Remedy: Consumers should stop using the recalled drill immediately, remove the rechargeable battery and contact Harbor Freight Tools to receive a free replacement drill.

Consumer Contact: Harbor Freight Tools; toll-free at (800) 444-3353, from 8 a.m. to 4:30 p.m. PT Monday through Friday, or www.harborfreight.com and click on Recall Safety Information under Customer Service for more information. Consumers can also email the firm at [email protected]

To see this recall on CPSC's web site, including pictures of the recalled product, please go to: http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml13/13047.html


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Ridgid Pneumatic Nailers due to Laceration or Injury Hazard*

NEWS from CPSC
U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission
Office of Communications Washington, D.C.

----------------------------------------

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
December 6, 2012
Release #13-059 Firm's Recall Hotline: (800) 597-9624
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

Ridgid Pneumatic Nailers Recalled by One World Technologies Due to Laceration or Injury Hazard; Sold Exclusively at the Home Depot
WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

Name of Product: RIDGID Coil Roofing Nailer and RIDGID Clipped Head Framing Nailer

Units: About 8,400 Coil Roofing Nailers and 4,400 Clipped Head Framing Nailers

Importer: One World Technologies Inc., of Anderson, S.C.

Manufacturer: De Poan Pneumatic Corporation, of Taiwan

Hazard: The trigger assembly on the nailers can malfunction and involuntarily discharge a fastener, posing a laceration or injury hazard to consumers.

Incidents/Injuries: None reported

Description: The recalled pneumatic nailers are used to secure fasteners into roofs and woodwork. The orange and gray hand held drill-shaped tools have the name "RIDGID" on the side of the nailers in white type on a black panel. The model and serial numbers are located on the side of the nail tray/magazine where the fasteners are loaded. Recalled nailers have the following serial number range:

Coil Roofing Nailer model R175RNE: ER114600001 through ER1217008424 
Clipped Head Framing Nailer model R350CHE: ER114600001 through ER1215004424

Nailers with a blue dot on the product packaging are not included in the recall.

Sold at: Home Depot stores nationwide and online at homedepot.com between January 2012 and September 2012 for about $230.

Manufactured in: Taiwan

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled nailers and contact One World Technologies for a free replacement nailer.

Consumer Contact: One World Technologies at (800) 597-9624 from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday or online at www.ridgid.com and click on Safety Notices for more information.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Ryobi Cordless Tool Battery Pack Due to Fire and Burn Hazards*

One World Technologies Recalls Ryobi Cordless Tool Battery Pack Due to Fire and Burn Hazards

Consumers should stop using this product unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

Recall date: February 26, 2013

Recall number: 13-124

Name of product: Ryobi Lithium 18 V 4Ah Battery Pack

Hazard: The battery pack can overheat and burst while on a charger, posing fire and burn hazards to consumers.

Remedy: Consumers should immediately remove the battery from the charger, stop using the recalled battery pack and contact One World Technologies for instructions on the free shipping and repair of the recalled product.

Consumer Contact: One World Technologies, at (800) 597-9624 from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday, ET or online at www.ryobitools.com and click on Important Safety Information at the bottom of the page for more information.

In conjunction with Health Canada (http://www.healthycanadians.gc.ca/recall-alert-rappel-avis/hc-sc/2013/23267r-eng.php)

Units: About 54,200 in the United States and 2,200 in Canada

Photos are available at: http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2013/One-World-Technologies-Recalls-Ryobi-Cordless-Tool-Battery-Pack/

Description: This recall involves Ryobi brand, Lithium 18 V 4Ah battery packs, with model P108 and part number 130429028. The battery pack is green, silver and black. "Ryobi" and "Lithium+18V" are printed in white lettering on both sides of the battery pack. The model and part number can be found on the data plate located on the bottom of the battery pack.

Incidents/Injuries: One World Technologies has received four reports of battery packs overheating, resulting in minor property damage. No injuries have been reported.

Sold at: The Home Depot stores nationwide and in Canada, online at Homedepot.com, and at other retailers from September 2012 to December 2012 for about $99.

Importer: One World Technologies, Inc., of Anderson, S.C.

Manufacturer: Techtronic Industries (Dongguan) Co. Ltd. of China

Manufactured in: China


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Ryobi Cordless Tool Battery Pack Due to Fire and Burn Hazards*
> 
> One World Technologies Recalls Ryobi Cordless Tool Battery Pack Due to Fire and Burn Hazards
> 
> ...


Probably the same plant that makes batteries for the Boeing Dreamliner ;-)


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Ryobi Cordless Tool Battery Pack Due to Fire and Burn Hazards*
> 
> One World Technologies Recalls Ryobi Cordless Tool Battery Pack Due to Fire and Burn Hazards
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post, great information to share


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Air Compressors Recalled by MAT Industries Due to Shock Hazard*

Recall Date: February 12, 2014
Recall Number: 14-105
Air Compressors Recalled by MAT Industries Due to Shock Hazard

WASHINGTON, D.C. - Consumers should stop using this product unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

Recall Summary

Name of Product: HDX™ and Powermate® two-gallon air compressors

Hazard: The terminals of the pressure switch can come into contact with the motor housing and electrify the air compressors, posing a shock hazard to consumers.

Remedy: Repair

Consumer Contact: MAT Industries toll-free at (855) 922-2300 from 9 a.m. to 5 p.m. CT Monday through Friday or online at www.powermate.com and click on Air Compressors, then VSP0000201 and online at www.homedepot.com and click on Product Recalls for more information.

Photos available at http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2014/Air-Compressors-Recalled-by-MAT-Industries/

Recall Details

Units: About 100,000 in the United States and 7,000 in Canada

Description: This recall involves HDX™ and Powermate® brand two-gallon electric air compressors. Each air compressor has a pair of one-gallon tanks that are stacked upon each other. The air compressors are 120-volts, have an operating pressure maximum of 100 PSI and air delivery of .4 SCFM at 90 psi. The HDX™ air compressors are gray with HDX printed in white on the top cylinder. HDX™ model number/sku numbers include VSP0000201.HDX, VSP0000201.HDX1 and 947282, with numeric serial numbers. The model and serial numbers are printed on a sticker on the back of the top air compressor cylinder. The Powermate® air compressors are red with Powermate printed in white on the top cylinder. HDX or Powermate compressors with a letter in the serial numbers are not included.
Powermate® model numbers include VSP0000201, VSP0000201.01, VSP0000201.KIT and VSP0000201.NS with numeric serial numbers.

Incidents/Injuries: None reported

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled air compressors and contact MAT Industries for a free repair.

Sold at: The Home Depot and online at homedepot.com (HDX air compressors only), Menards and other stores (Powermate air compressors) nationwide from June 2010 through October 2013 for between $80 and $120.

Importer: MAT Industries LLC, of Long Grove, Ill.

Manufactured in: China


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Air Compressors Recalled by MAT Industries Due to Shock Hazard*
> 
> Recall Date: February 12, 2014
> Recall Number: 14-105
> ...


Thanx for the tip, LWLL. I don't have one partly or mostly because reasons #1. it is made in China, #2. I don't buy anything from ******************** Depot - that supports same-sex marriages, homos and lesbians. As a Christian, I am opposed to doing any business with any company that uses the profits from my purchases to enhance perversion (Romans 1:24 - 32)


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Mirka Recalls Compact Electric Random Orbital Sanders Due to Fire Hazard*

*I don't have to worry about this recall . . . I can't afford a Mirka!*

Recall Date: June 4, 2014
Recall Number: 14-199

Mirka Recalls Compact Electric Random Orbital Sanders Due to Fire Hazard

WASHINGTON, D.C. - Consumers should stop using this product unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

Recall Summary

Name of Product: Random orbital sanders

Hazard: The sander can short circuit, posing a fire hazard.

Remedy: Replace

Consumer Contact: Mirka Abrasives at (800) 843-3904 from 8:30 a.m. to 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday or online at www.mirka-usa.com and click on Recall for more information.

Recall Details

Units: About 440 U.S. and 85 in Canada

Description: This recall involves 5-inch and 6-inch Mirka CEROS compact electric random orbital sanders. The sanders are yellow and black with the Mirka logo on the front. A speed control lever is on the top of the sanders and a vacuum hose connector on the rear. The recalled sanders came with a carrying case, a 12-foot power cord, a DC transformer, a wrench, a multi-hole backup pad and assorted abrasives. The 5-inch sander is model CEROS 550. The 6-inch sander is model CEROS 650. Model names are on a white sticker on the back of the sander housing beneath the hand grip. Serial numbers are engraved on the side of the sander housing just above the dust shroud. Sanders with serial numbers in the following ranges are being recalled. View serial numbers here: http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2014/Mirka-Recalls-Compact-Electric-Random-Orbital-Sanders/

Incidents/Injuries: Mirka Abrasives has received three reports of electrical shorting incidents which included the sanders sparking and smoking. No injuries or property damage have been reported.

Remedy: Customers should immediately stop using the recalled sanders, unplug them and contact Mirka Abrasives for a free replacement.

Sold at: Various distributors and independent retailers nationwide and at Amazon.com, Beavertools.com and other online retailers from November 2013 to April 2014 for about $500.

Importer: Mirka Abrasives Inc., of Twinsburg, Ohio

Manufactured in: Finland


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Mirka Recalls Compact Electric Random Orbital Sanders Due to Fire Hazard*
> 
> *I don't have to worry about this recall . . . I can't afford a Mirka!*
> 
> ...


Thanks for bringing this to our attention. I have one. Unfortunately it will be a bit of a problem for me because it's in my Az shop and I'm home in Canada. Good thing I have neighbours. ....... 

Too bad, it's a fabulous sander.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Mirka Recalls Compact Electric Random Orbital Sanders Due to Fire Hazard*
> 
> *I don't have to worry about this recall . . . I can't afford a Mirka!*
> 
> ...


Paul,

I'm happy I could be helpful! Maybe the replacement will be even better. I only dream about owning such fine tools!

L/W


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Mirka Recalls Compact Electric Random Orbital Sanders Due to Fire Hazard*
> 
> *I don't have to worry about this recall . . . I can't afford a Mirka!*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the note. Many uses may never see the recall notice.

..............Jim


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Mirka Recalls Compact Electric Random Orbital Sanders Due to Fire Hazard*
> 
> *I don't have to worry about this recall . . . I can't afford a Mirka!*
> 
> ...


I'm OK. I got mine in 2012.
(The replacement would have to be awfully good to be better)


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Cabinet door/drawer bubble glass knobs recalled*

Anyone who has used glass knobs on cabinets and furniture might be interested in this recall.

Recall Date: June 11, 2014
Recall Number: 14-204

Bubble Knobs Recalled by Cost Plus Due to Laceration Hazard; Sold Exclusively at Cost Plus World Market and World Market Stores

WASHINGTON, D.C. - Consumers should stop using this product unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

Recall Summary

Name of Product: Glass Bubble Knobs

Hazard: The knobs can break and expose sharp pieces of glass, posing a risk of laceration to the consumer.

Remedy: Refund

Consumer Contact: Cost Plus Management Services Inc. toll-free at (877) 967-5362 from 7 a.m. to midnight ET daily or online at www.worldmarket.com and click on "Product Recalls" for more information.

Recall Details

Units: About 251,400

Description: This recall involves glass bubble knobs used on cabinet doors and drawers. The knobs were sold in two sizes and six colors including: blue, amethyst, pink, green, smoke and clear. The larger knobs are about 1.25 inches in diameter. The smaller knobs are about .75 inches in diameter. The glass knobs are attached to bronze-colored hardware.

Incidents/Injuries: The firm has received five reports of broken knobs resulting in five reports of hand and/or finger lacerations.

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using the glass knobs and return them to any Cost Plus World Market or World Market store for a full refund.

Sold exclusively at: Cost Plus World Market and World Market stores nationwide from October 2010 to April 2014 for between $2 and $4.

Distributor: Cost Plus Management Services Inc., of Oakland, Calif.

Manufactured in: India


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Hitachi Koki Recalls Pneumatic Nailers Due to Injury Hazards*

Recall Date: June 12, 2014
Recall Number: 14-205

Hitachi Koki Recalls Pneumatic Nailers Due to Injury Hazards

WASHINGTON, D.C. - Consumers should stop using this product unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

Recall Summary

Name of Product: Hitachi Koki Pneumatic Nailer

Hazard: The pneumatic nailers can jam and override the safety switch that permits only one nail to fire at a time, posing an injury risk.

Remedy: Repair

Consumer Contact: Hitachi Koki U.S.A. Ltd. toll-free at (844) 666-9469 from 8 a.m. to 8 p.m. ET Monday through Friday or online at www.hitachipowertools.com and click on "Safety Notice Recall" for more information.

Recall Details

Units: About 25,000 units in the United States and 300 in Canada

Description: This recall involves two models of Hitachi Koki 3 ¼ inch strip pneumatic nailers with depth adjustment. Affected model numbers are NR83A2 and NR83A3. Model numbers are located on a label attached to the side of the nailers and on the outside of the box containing the product. The manufacturing date can be identified by the serial number engraved at the end of the handle on the nailer. Model number NR83A2 has serial numbers which start with QD2, QN2 QO2, Q13, Q23, Q33, Q43, Q52, Q53, Q62, Q72, Q82 and Q92. Model number NR83A3 has serial numbers which start with QD3, QN3, QO3, Q14, Q24, Q34, Q63, Q73, Q83 and Q93. Units with a letter "R" decal next to the model number and an engraved "R" near the serial number are not included in this product recall.

Incidents/Injuries: None reported.

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled nailers and contact Hitachi Koki U.S.A. for instructions on how to return the product for a free repair.

Sold by: Independent home improvement and building supply stores nationwide and online at Amazon.com, HomeDepot.com, Lowes.com, Walmart.com and Grainger.com from May 2012 through May 2014 for about $300.

Importer: Hitachi Koki U.S.A. Ltd., of Norcross, Ga.

Manufactured in: Taiwan


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Hitachi Koki Recalls Pneumatic Nailers Due to Injury Hazards*
> 
> Recall Date: June 12, 2014
> Recall Number: 14-205
> ...


Thanks for the notice. Unsafe tools are not good. My cousin was shot in the leg from a nail gun safety failure. Very painful.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Hitachi Koki Recalls Pneumatic Nailers Due to Injury Hazards*
> 
> Recall Date: June 12, 2014
> Recall Number: 14-205
> ...


Wow, I had no idea you were doing this service for LJs. Thank you so much. I don't own anything from your reports but I had to check them all. I kind of wish they were recalling some of the tools because they are pieces of junk. It seems to me that there is very little effort to recall tools with defective design.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Hitachi Koki Recalls Pneumatic Nailers Due to Injury Hazards*
> 
> Recall Date: June 12, 2014
> Recall Number: 14-205
> ...


Mark,

I don't usually send in the warranty/registration forms on things so I signed up to receive email recall notices from the CPSC website. I figured not everyone would be aware of these recalls and some might find it helpful. I only post the woodworking-related recalls here. I'm glad you find it helpful.

L/W


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Porter-Cable Fixed-Base Production Routers Recalled Due to Electrical Shock Hazard*

My guess is that this recall will affect a considerable number of you woodworkers.

Recall Date: July 2, 2014
Recall Number: 14-221

Porter-Cable Fixed-Base Production Routers Recalled Due to Electrical Shock Hazard

WASHINGTON, D.C. - Consumers should stop using this product unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

Recall Summary

Name of Product: Fixed-base routers and router bases

Hazard: The router base handles are not insulated, posing an electric shock hazard.

Remedy: Replace

Consumer Contact: Porter-Cable toll-free at (888) 344-7973 from 8 a.m. to 6 p.m. ET Monday through Friday, email [email protected] , or online at www.portercable.com, click on Important Safety Notice/Recalls, then select 2014 for more information.

Recall Details

Units: About 100,000 in the United States and about 7,800 in Canada

Description: Four Porter-Cable 3 1/4 horsepower, electric, fixed-base production routers and one production router base are being recalled. The recalled routers are about 11 inches tall and 7 inches wide. The top of the router motor is black plastic and has the on/off switch for the router. The base is painted gray and has two side handles, an adjuster ring on the top and a clamp screw on the rear. The side handles on the base of recalled routers have no insulation. The Porter-Cable name and logo are on the front of the base. The recalled routers and base were manufactured from 1990 to April 2014.

Click here for the list of router models being recalled: http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2014/Porter-Cable-Fixed-Base-Production-Routers-Recalled/

The router model number and the manufacture date code are on a metal plate on the back of the upper motor housing. The date code consists of the year of manufacture, the week of manufacture and the manufacturing plant code in the YYYY WW-XX format.

The router base is model number 75361 and is also sold separately. The model number is located on the side of the base opposite the Porter-Cable label.

Incidents/Injuries: None reported

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled routers and router bases, unplug the routers and contact Porter-Cable for a free replacement router base with insulation on the handles.

Sold at: Major industrial equipment suppliers and woodworker suppliers nationwide from 1990 to April 2014 for about $85 to $690 depending on the model.

Manufacturer/Importer/Distributor: Black & Decker (U.S.) Inc., dba Porter-Cable, Towson, Md.

Manufactured in: Mexico.


----------



## skipj (Mar 6, 2012)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Porter-Cable Fixed-Base Production Routers Recalled Due to Electrical Shock Hazard*
> 
> My guess is that this recall will affect a considerable number of you woodworkers.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. I'll check mine today when I get to the shop. I have 3 #7518s two are new.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Porter-Cable Fixed-Base Production Routers Recalled Due to Electrical Shock Hazard*
> 
> My guess is that this recall will affect a considerable number of you woodworkers.
> 
> ...


contact Porter-Cable for a free replacement router base with insulation on the handles.

If I'm reading this correctly, it looks like the base is the unit that is affected?


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Porter-Cable Fixed-Base Production Routers Recalled Due to Electrical Shock Hazard*
> 
> My guess is that this recall will affect a considerable number of you woodworkers.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. I cross posted it to the Stumpy forum as well. BTW, I have this router and have already contacted Porter Cable.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Porter-Cable Fixed-Base Production Routers Recalled Due to Electrical Shock Hazard*
> 
> My guess is that this recall will affect a considerable number of you woodworkers.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Porter Cable recall. Now that is a shocker!

Don't have their 3 1/4 hp router but checked anyway.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Porter-Cable Fixed-Base Production Routers Recalled Due to Electrical Shock Hazard*
> 
> My guess is that this recall will affect a considerable number of you woodworkers.
> 
> ...


Just called PC and spoke to a rep, it is the base unit for handheld use but you can continue to use it in a router table (I've never used it any other way but YMMV). Replacements will be shipped mid July and I just provided my address and got a case number and simple as that. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## tarp (Jul 4, 2014)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Porter-Cable Fixed-Base Production Routers Recalled Due to Electrical Shock Hazard*
> 
> My guess is that this recall will affect a considerable number of you woodworkers.
> 
> ...


thanks for letting us know!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Porter-Cable Fixed-Base Production Routers Recalled Due to Electrical Shock Hazard*
> 
> My guess is that this recall will affect a considerable number of you woodworkers.
> 
> ...


I haven't had a chance to call yet. I started to do so today and then remembered its Independence Day. (I'm retired in vacationland and never remember holidays since every day is pretty much a holiday!)

Matt, thanks for letting us know that its okay in the table. I have only one 7518 but I have two bases for it that are attached to tables so I don't have to continually unscrew the whole thing. Its nice to know that I'm not in danger as long as I don't take it out and use it hand-held. I just need to remember to call on Monday.

L/W


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Porter-Cable Fixed-Base Production Routers Recalled Due to Electrical Shock Hazard*
> 
> My guess is that this recall will affect a considerable number of you woodworkers.
> 
> ...


Although not specifically mentioned in the description no doubt it does not have an earth pin and ground wire grounding the metalic touchable parts.
A fairly simple check would be to see if thr power plug had three pins.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Porter-Cable Fixed-Base Production Routers Recalled Due to Electrical Shock Hazard*
> 
> My guess is that this recall will affect a considerable number of you woodworkers.
> 
> ...


Quick update here: I came home yesterday and the new base was at my door, less than a week turnaround.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Porter-Cable Fixed-Base Production Routers Recalled Due to Electrical Shock Hazard*
> 
> My guess is that this recall will affect a considerable number of you woodworkers.
> 
> ...


Same here. My new Porter Cable router base was boxed up on my door too. I was a little confused at first, because the package was marked "Black & Decker". Inside was an envelope marked "Stanley Black & Decker" which just confused me more.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Mirka Extends Recall of Compact Electric Random Orbital Sanders Due to Fire Hazard*

Recall Date: January 27, 2015
Recall Number: 15-064

Mirka Extends Recall of Compact Electric Random Orbital Sanders Due to Fire Hazard

Recall Summary

Name of Product: Random orbital sanders

Hazard: The sander can short circuit, posing a fire hazard.

Remedy: Replace
Customers should immediately stop using the recalled sanders, unplug them and contact Mirka Abrasives for a free replacement.

Consumer Contact: Mirka Abrasives at (800) 843-3904 from 8:30 a.m. to 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday or online at www.mirka-usa.com and click on Recall for more information.

Recall Details

Units: About 574 in the U.S. and 21 in Canada (About 440 in the U.S. and 85 in Canada were previously recalled in June 2014.)

Description: This recall involves 5-inch and 6-inch Mirka CEROS compact electric random orbital sanders. The sanders are yellow and black with Mirka logo on the front. A speed control lever is on the top of the sanders and a vacuum hose connector on the rear. The recalled sanders came with either a cardboard box or a plastic carrying case, a 12-foot power cord, a wrench, a multi-hole backup pad and assorted abrasives. Some also came with a DC transformer. The 5-inch sander is model CEROS550. The 6-inch sander is model CEROS650. Model information is on a white sticker on the back of the sander housing beneath the hand grip. Serial numbers are engraved on the side of the sander housing just above the dust shroud. To view a list of serial numbers for sanders being recalled, click here: http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2015/Mirka-Extends-Recall-of-Compact-Electric-Random-Orbital-Sanders/

Also being recalled in the U.S. only: Sander models CEROS550, CEROS650, and 6-inch sander model CEROS680 that were sent to the Mirka Authorized Repair Center between February 24, 2014 and December 16, 2014 to receive a new speed controller. Mirka is directly contacting U.S. consumers with sanders that were sent to the repair center. A list of serial numbers for sanders sent for repair can be viewed here: http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2015/Mirka-Extends-Recall-of-Compact-Electric-Random-Orbital-Sanders/

The serial numbers are engraved on the side of the sander housing just above the dust shroud or on a white label on the back of the sander housing beneath the grip.

Incidents/Injuries: Mirka Abrasives has received five reports of electrical shorting incidents which included the sanders sparking and smoking. No injuries or property damage have been reported.

Sold at: Various distributors and independent retailers nationwide and at Amazon.com, Beavertools.com and other online retailers from March 2014 to November 2014 for about $500.

Importer: Mirka Abrasives, Inc. of Twinsburg, Ohio.

Manufactured in: Finland


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Mirka Extends Recall of Compact Electric Random Orbital Sanders Due to Fire Hazard*
> 
> Recall Date: January 27, 2015
> Recall Number: 15-064
> ...


I hesitated to post this but since it is an expanded recall, I thought some who might not have been affected by the previous recall might be affected by this one.

L/W


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Dremel Rotary Tool recalled due to Burn Hazard*

Recall Date: August 26, 2015
Recall Number: 15-227

Robert Bosch Tool Recalls Dremel Rotary Tool Due to Burn Hazard
http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2015/Robert-Bosch-Tool-Recalls-Dremel-Rotary-Tool/

Recall Summary

Name of Product: Dremel® MICRO™ Model 8050 Rotary Tool

Hazard: The tool's circuit board can overheat and melt the tool's enclosure. If the tool is being held while overheating, it could present a risk of burn. Additionally, some tools may lose their speed control changing to high speed in use, turn on by themselves, or may not turn off, posing a personal injury hazard.

Remedy: Repair

Consumers should immediately contact Robert Bosch Tool for information on a free repair.

Consumer Contact: Robert Bosch Tool Corp. toll-free at 855-866-1291 between 7 a.m. and 7 p.m. CT Monday through Friday, or online at www.dremel.com and click on "Customer Service & Safety Information" for more information.

Photos available at http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2015/Robert-Bosch-Tool-Recalls-Dremel-Rotary-Tool/

Recall Details

Units: About 93,000 (an additional 2750 sold in Canada)

Description: This recall involves the Dremel® MICRO™ Model 8050 Rotary Tool with date codes 407 through 505. The model number and date codes are located on the name plate of the product, which is on the side opposite the Dremel logo. Products are dark gray with a silver label and blue control buttons and have 8V lithium ion batteries.

Incidents/Injuries: Bosch Tool has received six reports from consumers of tools overheating. There are no reports of injuries.

Sold at: Ace Hardware, Home Depot, Lowe's, Menards and other home improvement, hardware and major retailers nationwide and online including www.acehardware.com, www.amazon.com, www.homedepot.com, www.lowes.com and www.menards.com from July 2014 through May 2015 for about $90.

Importer/Distributor: Robert Bosch Tool Corp., of Mount Prospect, Ill.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Dremel Rotary Tool recalled due to Burn Hazard*
> 
> Recall Date: August 26, 2015
> Recall Number: 15-227
> ...


Thnx for posting this. It doesn't pertain to me, but, I'm sure it'll hit somebody. It's always nice to pass info like this along


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Dremel Rotary Tool recalled due to Burn Hazard*
> 
> Recall Date: August 26, 2015
> Recall Number: 15-227
> ...


Many thanks for the timely "Heads-Up! My daughter is a Lowe's employee and I've passed this info to her.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Dremel Rotary Tool recalled due to Burn Hazard*
> 
> Recall Date: August 26, 2015
> Recall Number: 15-227
> ...


Well it obviously doesn't apply to the one Bob Collins uses!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Panasonic Recalls Metal Cutter Saws Due to Laceration Hazard*

Recall Date: September 9, 2015
Recall Number: 15-237

Panasonic Recalls Metal Cutter Saws Due to Laceration Hazard
http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2015/Panasonic-Recalls-Metal-Cutter-Saws/

Recall Summary

Name of Product: Metal Cutter Saw Kit and Metal Cutter Combo Kit

Hazard: The lower blade guard can get stuck in the fully retracted position and not automatically release to cover the blade. The exposed blade poses a laceration hazard and risk of injury.

Remedy: Repair
Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled saws and contact Panasonic to receive a return prepaid shipping label. Panasonic will replace the safety guard and return the saws to the consumer.

Consumer Contact: Panasonic Corporation of North America at 800-743-2335 from 9 a.m. to 8 p.m. ET Monday through Friday, 12 p.m. to 5 p.m. ET on Saturday and Sunday or online at www.panasonic.com and click on Product Recall for more information.

Photos available at http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2015/Panasonic-Recalls-Metal-Cutter-Saws/

Recall Details

Units: About 165

Description: This recall involves the EY3530NQMKW 15.6V Cordless Metal Cutter Kit and the EYC136NQK 15.6V Cordless Metal Cutter Combo Kit. The model EY3530 metal cutter saw is a circular metal cutting saw in black with yellow accents. "Panasonic" is printed in white letters on the upper wrap around blade guard. "15.6 V" and "Metal Cutter Saw" are printed in black letters with yellow highlights on the blade guard. The recalled metal cutters are about 13 inches long and 6.7 pounds. The model EY136 combo kit includes the EY3530 circular metal cutting saw and also includes a drill and other accessories. The model number and date code are located on the bottom of the lower support, between the battery and the blade. The first number in the date code is the year, the second and the third are the month and the last four digits are the production number.
3120001 through 3120030
4010001 through 4010030
4030001 through 4030030
4080001 through 4080060
5010001 through 5010060

Date Codes

Incidents/Injuries: None reported

Sold at: Industrial distributors nationwide from April 2014 through June 2015 for about $400 for the saw kit and $500 for the combo kit.

Importer: Panasonic Corporation of North America, of Newark, N.J.

Manufactured in: China and Japan


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Panasonic Recalls Metal Cutter Saws Due to Laceration Hazard*
> 
> Recall Date: September 9, 2015
> Recall Number: 15-237
> ...


OOOOOOOOOO that a bad deal! I had a Skil saw with a bent guard that did that …just once. God fixed immediately!! It is real bad when you get a new one that does that!!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*28 Home Depot recalls *

------NEWS from CPSC------
U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission
Office of Communications
4330 East West Highway, Bethesda, MD 20814
www.cpsc.gov
Recalled Products Sold by Home Depot After Recalls Were Announced
http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2016/Recalled-Products-Sold-by-Home-Depot-After-Recalls-Were-Announced/

Release Date: November 18, 2015
Release Number: 16-039

Recalled Products Sold by Home Depot After Recalls Were Announced
http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2016/Recalled-Products-Sold-by-Home-Depot-After-Recalls-Were-Announced/

Recall Summary

Name of Product: CE Tech 1,000 Ft. Riser Cables, Cordelia Two-Lamp Fluorescent Shop Lights, Easy Reach by Gorilla 3-Step Pro Series Step Stools, Fiskars Bypass Lopper Shears, Genie Garage Door Openers, Harris Products Group Welding Torch Handles, HeathCo Motion-Activated Outdoor Lights, Homelite Electric Blower Vacuums, Kidde Disposable Plastic Fire Extinguishers, Kidde Smoke and Combination Smoke/CO Alarms, Legrand Under-Cabinet Power Strips, LG Electric Ranges, LG Top-Loading Washing Machines, Lithonia Quantum® Two-Light Emergency Lighting Fixtures, MAT Industries HDX Two-Gallon Air Compressors, Mohawk Altitude Gold Shag Rugs, Nest Protect Smoke + CO Alarms, Nourison I-CANDI Rugs, Pramac America Powermate Sx 5500 Portable Generators, RSI Glacier Bay® Medicine Cabinets, Soleil Portable Fan Heaters, SoleusAir Dehumidifiers by Gree Electric Appliances, Vornado Air Electric Space Heaters, Waterloo Industries Husky® Securelock Vertical Bike Hooks, Westinghouse Lighting Glass Shade Holders, Wing Enterprises Switch-It Stepladder/Stepstools

Hazard: Hazards include fire, burn, shock, falls, lacerations or other injuries depending on the product.

Remedy: Refund, Repair, Replace

Consumer Contact: Contact the recalling companies listed below directly for the remedy. Home Depot can be reached at 800-HOME-DEPOT or 800-466-3337 from 8 a.m. to 8 p.m. Monday through Friday or online at www.homedepot.com and click on "Product Recalls" at the bottom of the page for more information.

Photos available at http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2016/Recalled-Products-Sold-by-Home-Depot-After-Recalls-Were-Announced/

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) and Home Depot are warning consumers that 28 different recalled products continued to be sold by Home Depot after they were recalled between 2012 and 2015. This involves about 2,310 units of recalled products, including about 1,300 sold by Home Depot to consumers and 1,010 sent by Home Depot to salvagers or recyclers who could have sold them to consumers. Consumers should stop using the recalled products immediately and contact the recalling firms to receive the remedies listed in the recall, which is either a refund, replacement or repair.

CE Tech 1,000 Ft. Riser Cable
Recall Date: April 9, 2013
Original Sale Dates: January 2013 through February 2013
Press Release #: 13-163
Hazard: The riser cable does not meet fire resistance standards for riser cable, posing a fire hazard.
Remedy: Refund
Contact: Home Depot at 800-394-7519 from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday or online at www.homedepot.com and click on Product Recalls for more information.

Cordelia Two-Lamp Fluorescent Shop Lights
Recall Date: May 22, 2014
Original Sale Dates: August 2013 through March 2014
Press Release #: 14-190
Hazard: The lamp sockets can allow loose connections, posing a risk of an electrical arc and fire.
Remedy: Refund
Contact: Cordelia Lighting at 800-345-0542, extension 3001, from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. PT Monday through Friday.

Easy Reach by Gorilla Ladders 3-Step Pro Series Step Stools
Recall Date: October 25, 2012
Original Sale Dates: April 2012 through August 2012
Press Release #: 13-020
Hazard: The top step/standing platform can break, posing a fall hazard to consumers.
Remedy: Refund
Contact: Tricam Industries toll-free at 855-336-0360 from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. CT Monday through Friday, or www.gorillaladders.net, then click on Recall for more information.

Fiskars Bypass Lopper Shears
Recall Date: October 8, 2014
Original Sale Dates: May 2011 through June 2014
Press Release #: 15-003
Hazard: The lopper handles can break when attempting to cut branches, posing a risk of serious injury and laceration.
Remedy: Replace
Contact: Fiskars toll-free at 855-544-0151 anytime or visit Fiskars' website at http://www.fiskars.com and click on "Product Notifications" for more information.

Genie Garage Door Openers
Recall Date: February 25, 2014
Original Sales Dates: August 2011 through October 2012
Press Release #: 14-114
Hazard: The control board can overheat, posing a fire hazard.
Remedy: Repair
Contact: Genie toll-free at (800) 488-9918 from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday or online at www.geniecompany.com and click on "Recall Information" for more information.

Harris Products Group and Lincoln Electric Welding Torch Handles
Recall Date: July 31, 2014
Original Sale Dates: December 2013 through May 2014
Press Release #: 14-243
Hazard: The torch handles can leak oxygen or fuel, posing a fire hazard.
Remedy: Replace
Contact: Harris Products Group at 800-447-6906 from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday or online at www.harrisproductsgroup.com and click on Recall for more information.

HeathCo Motion-Activated Outdoor Lights
Recall Date: October 30, 2013
Original Sale Dates: December 2006 through July 2013
Press Release #: 14-009
Hazard: The internal fixture wiring can energize the entire surface and fittings of the fixture, posing an electrical shock hazard.
Remedy: Replace
Contact: HeathCo toll-free 855-704-5438 from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. CT Monday through Friday, email [email protected] or online at www.heath-zenith.com and click on Recall Announcements at the bottom of the page for more information.

Homelite Electric Blower Vacuums
Recall Date: February 21, 2013
Original Sale Dates: February 2012 through December 2012
Press Release #: 13-122
Hazard: Objects that are drawn into the unit during vacuum mode can break through the plastic housing, posing a laceration hazard.
Remedy: Refund
Contact: Homelite Consumer Products at 800-597-9624 from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday, or online at www.homelite.com and click on Safety Notices for more information.

Homelite Electric Blower Vacuums
Recall Date: April 16, 2015
Original Sale Dates: January 2010 through March 2015
Press Release #: 15-111
Hazard: The blower vacuum can overheat, spark and catch on fire, posing fire and burn hazards.
Remedy: Refund
Contact: Homelite Consumer Products at 800-597-9624 from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday, or online at www.homelite.com and click on Safety Notices for more information.

Kidde Disposable Plastic Fire Extinguishers
Recall Date: February 12, 2015
Original Sale Dates: August 2013 through November 2014
Press Release #: 15-079
Hazard: A faulty valve component can cause the disposable fire extinguishers not to fully discharge when the lever is repeatedly pressed and released during a fire emergency, posing a risk of injury.
Remedy: Replace
Contact: Kidde toll-free at 855-283-7991 from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday, or online at www.kidde.com and click on Safety Notice for more information.

Kidde Smoke and Combination Smoke/CO Alarms
Recall Date: September 11, 2014
Original Sale Dates: January 2014 through July 2014
Press Release #: 14-275
Hazard: The alarms could fail to alert consumers of a fire or a CO incident following a power outage.
Remedy: Replace
Contact: Kidde toll-free at 844-553-9011 from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday or online at www.kidde.com and click on Recalls for more information.

Legrand Under-Cabinet Power Strips
Recall Date: September 6, 2012
Original Sale Dates: February 2011 to August 2012
Press Release #: 12-274
Hazard: The electrical wires are reversed on the receptacles on the power strips, posing a risk of electrical shock.
Remedy: Refund, Replace
Contact: Legrand Wiremold toll-free at 800-617-1768 between 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday, or at http://www.legrand.us/product-recalls.aspx for more information.

Legrand Under-Cabinet Power Strips
Recall Date: May 15, 2014
Original Sale Dates: February 2011 to April 2014
Press Release #: 14-178, 12-274
Hazard: The internal electrical connections of the power strips are substandard, posing risks of overheating and fire.
Remedy: Refund
Contact: Legrand Wiremold toll-free at (855) 692-4620 from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday, or at http://www.legrand.us/product-recalls.aspx for more information.

LG Electric Ranges
Recall Date: November 8, 2012
Original Sale Dates: January 2006 to June 2010
Press Release #: 13-031
Hazard: Burners on the electric ranges can fail to turn off after being switched off and the temperature setting can increase unexpectedly during use, posing burn and fire hazards to consumers.
Remedy: Repair
Contact: LG toll-free at (855) 400-4638, from 8 a.m. to 7 p.m. CT Monday through Friday, and from 8 a.m. to 2 p.m. Saturday, or www.lg.com/us and click on Public Notices for more information.

LG Top-Loading Washing Machines
Recall Date: December 18, 2012
Original Sale Dates: April 2010 to December 2012 
Press Release #: 13-073
Hazard: An unbalanced load can cause the washing machine to shake excessively and the drum to come loose during use, posing a risk of injury to consumers and property damage to the surrounding area.
Remedy: Repair
Contact: LG toll-free at (855) 400-4639, from 8 a.m. to 7 p.m. CT Monday through Friday, and from 8 a.m. to 2 p.m. CT Saturday, or www.lg.com/us and click on Public Notices for more information.

Lithonia Quantum® ELM and ELM2 Two-Light Emergency Lighting Fixtures
Recall Date: May 28, 2014
Original Sale Dates: March 2010 through February 2014
Press Release #: 14-194
Hazard: The circuit board can overheat and cause the fixture to melt, catch fire and ignite nearby items, posing fire and burn hazards to consumers.
Remedy: Repair
Contact: Lithonia Lighting toll-free at 888-615-4501 from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday or online at www.lithonia.com and click on "Quantum® ELM/ELM2 Recall Information" on the bottom of the page for more information.

MAT Industries HDX™ and Powermate® Two-Gallon Air Compressors
Recall Date: February 12, 2014
Original Sale Dates: June 2010 through October 2013
Press Release #: 14-105
Hazard: The terminals of the pressure switch can come into contact with the motor housing and electrify the air compressors, posing a shock hazard to consumers.
Remedy: Repair
Contact: MAT Industries toll-free at 855-922-2300 from 9 a.m. to 5 p.m. CT Monday through Friday or online at www.homedepot.com and click on Product Recalls for more information or at www.powermate.com and click on Air Compressors, then VSP0000201.

Mohawk Altitude Gold Shag Rugs
Recall Date: November 19, 2014
Original Sale Dates: August 2013 through September 2014
Press Release #: 15-031
Hazard: The large rugs fail to meet federal standards for flammability and could ignite, posing fire and burn hazards to consumers. The small rugs fail to meet federal labeling requirements.
Remedy: Refund for large rugs or warning label to be affixed to the underside of the small rugs.
Contact: Mohawk toll-free at 877-737-8343 from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. Monday through Friday, or online at www.mohawkflooring.com and click on "Safety Recall" in the "Customer Care" section at the bottom of the page.

Nest Protect Smoke + CO Alarms
Recall Date: May 21, 2014
Original Sale Dates: November 15, 2013 to April 3, 2014
Press Release #: 14-187
Hazard: Activity near the product during a fire can prevent the alarm from immediately sounding when the Nest Wave feature is enabled.
Remedy: Repair, Refund
Contact: Nest Labs at 800-249-4280 anytime or online at www.nest.com and click on Nest Protect Safety Notice for more information.

Nourison I-CANDI Collection Polyester Shag Rugs
Recall Date: May 23, 2013
Original Sale Dates: September 2012
Press Release #: 13-198
Hazard: The rugs fail to meet federal flammability standards, posing a fire hazard to consumers.
Remedy: Refund, Replace
Contact: Nourison at 800-223-1110 ext. 2358 from 9:30 a.m. to 4:30 p.m. ET Monday through Friday or online at www.nourison.com, then click on Recall Information at the bottom of the page for more information.

Pramac America Powermate Sx 5500 Portable Generators
Recall Date: November 13, 2012
Original Sale Dates: February 2012 through August 2012
Press Release #: 13-036
Hazard: The fuel filter on this generator allows gasoline to leak, posing a fire hazard.
Remedy: Repair
Contact: Pramac America LLC at 800-445-1805 from 7 a.m. to 5 p.m. CT Monday through Friday or www.powermate.com and click on the Generator tab and then the Expert Advice followed by the Service Notification link for more information.

RSI Glacier Bay® Bathroom Medicine Cabinets
Recall Date: January 16, 2014
Original Sale Dates: August 2013 through October 2013
Press Release #: 14-082
Hazard: The mirror or its back panel can separate and fall out, posing an injury hazard to consumers.
Remedy: Refund
Contact: RSI toll-free at 888-774-8062 from 9 a.m. to 7 p.m. ET Monday through Friday, online at www.homedepot.com and click on Product Recalls or e-mail [email protected] for more information.

Soleil Portable Fan Heaters
Recall Date: July 25, 2013
Original Sale Dates: September 2012 through May 2013
Press Release #: 13-249
Hazard: The portable fans plastic housing can melt, deform and catch fire during use, posing a fire hazard.
Remedy: Refund
Contact: Home Depot toll-free at 877-527-0313 between 8 a.m. and 5 p.m. ET any day, or online at www.homedepot.com and click on Product Recalls for more information.

SoleusAir Dehumidifiers by Gree Electric Appliances
Recall Date: May 15, 2014
Original Sales Dates: January 2005 through August 2013
Press Release #: 14-179
Hazard: The dehumidifiers can overheat, smoke and catch fire, posing fire and burn hazards to consumers.
Remedy: Refund
Contact: Gree toll-free at (866) 853-2802 from 8 a.m. to 6 p.m. ET Monday through Friday or online at www.greeusa.com and click on Recall for more information.

Vornado Air Electric Space Heaters
Recall Date: August 14, 2014
Original Sale Dates: June 2013 through May 2014
Press Release #: 14-256
Hazard: The heater can overheat and cause the units to melt, catch fire and ignite nearby items, posing a fire and burn hazard to consumers.
Remedy: Replace
Contact: Vornado toll-free at 844-205-7978 from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. CT Monday through Friday or online at www.vornado.com and click on the recall graphic in the lower right corner of the homepage for more information.

Waterloo Industries Husky® Securelock Vertical Bike Hooks
Recall Date: April 15, 2015
Original Sale Dates: April 2011 to March 2015
Press Release #: 15-110
Hazard: The mounted bike hooks can unexpectedly detach, allowing the bike to fall. This poses a risk of injury to bystanders.
Remedy: Refund
Contact: Waterloo Industries at 800-833-8851 from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday, or online at www.homedepot.com and click on "product recalls" for more information.

Westinghouse Lighting Glass Shade Holders
Recall Date: March 12, 2015
Original Sale Dates: August 2014 through January 2015
Press Release #: 15-098
Hazard: The pull chain switch on the glass shade holder is incorrectly wired, posing a shock hazard to the consumer.
Remedy: Replace
Contact: Westinghouse Lighting toll-free at 888-417-6222 from 8:30 a.m. to 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday, or online at www.westinghouselighting.com and click on the safety notice at the top of the page for more information.

Wing Enterprises Switch-It Stepladder/Stepstools
Recall Date: December 11, 2012
Original Sale Dates: August 2012 to October 2012
Press Release #: 13-063
Hazard: When extended, the inner side rails can separate from the outer side rails causing the user to fall.
Remedy: Replace
Contact: Wing Enterprises Inc. toll-free at 855-595-3378 from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. MT Monday through Friday, or online at www.littlegiantladders.com/switch-it-recall for more information.

The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) is still interested in receiving incident or injury reports that are either directly related to a product recall or involve a different hazard with the same product. Please tell us about your experience with the product on SaferProducts.gov.

Media Contact
Please use the phone numbers below for all media requests.
Phone: (301) 504-7908
Spanish: (301) 504-7800

CPSC Consumer Information Hotline
Contact us at this toll-free number if you have questions about a recall:
800-638-2772 (TTY 301-595-7054)
Times: 8 a.m. - 5:30 p.m. ET; Messages can be left anytime
Call to get product safety and other agency information and to report unsafe products.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *28 Home Depot recalls *
> 
> ------NEWS from CPSC------
> U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission
> ...


Thnx for posting all these. Seems like there are more recalls than anything else anymore. I think it's mostly from shotty parts that are not manufactured correctly or without any quality at all in them


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Harbor Freight Drill Master 18-Volt Cordless Drills*

Recall Date: December 1, 2015
Recall Number: 16-050

Harbor Freight Tools Recalls Cordless Drills Due to Fire and Burn Hazards
http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2016/Harbor-Freight-Tools-Recalls-Cordless-Drills/

Summary

Name of Product: Drill Master 18-Volt Cordless Drills

Hazard: An internal switching mechanism can become stuck in the "on" position and overheat, posing fire and burn hazards.

Remedy: Replace
Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled drills and return the unit to the nearest Harbor Freight Tools store to receive a replacement drill.

Consumer Contact: Harbor Freight Tools at 800-444-3353 from 8 a.m. to 4:30 p.m. PT Monday through Friday, or online at www.harborfreight.com and click on Recall Safety Information under Customer Service for more information. Consumers can also email Harbor Freight Tools at [email protected]

Photos available at: http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2016/Harbor-Freight-Tools-Recalls-Cordless-Drills/

Recall Details

Units: About 1.7 million units

Description: This recall involves Drill Master 18-volt cordless drills with item number 68239 and item number 68287. The drills are black with a red switch and were sold with an 18 volt rechargeable battery pack. Item number 68239 was sold individually and item number 68287 was sold as part of a kit, which included a flashlight. The flashlight is not included in the recall. The item number is located on a black label on the right side of the drill, just beneath the serial number. Drills with item number 69651 and item number 69652 are not included in the recall.

Incidents/Injuries: Harbor Freight Tools has received 25 reports of the drill switch overheating, including six reports of burns to the hands and fingers, and five reports of minor property damage.

Sold at: Harbor Freight Tools stores nationwide, Harbor Freight Tools catalog, and online at www.harborfreight.com between May 2011 and September 2015 for about $35 for item number 68239 and $46 for item number 68287.

Importer: Harbor Freight Tools, of Camarillo, Calif.

Manufactured in: China


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Robert Bosch Tool Recalls Grinders Due to Risk of Burns*

Recall Date: May 11, 2016
Recall Number: 16-158
*Robert Bosch Tool Recalls Grinders Due to Risk of Burns*
http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2016/Robert-Bosch-Tool-Recalls-Grinders/

Recall Summary

Name of Product: Bosch small angle grinders

Hazard: The grinder can overheat while in use, causing the brush covers to melt and expose the end of the brush holder, posing a risk of burns to the consumer.

Remedy: Repair
Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled grinders and contact the firm to obtain a free repair.
Consumer Contact: Robert Bosch Tool toll-free at 844-552-6724 Monday through Friday between 7 a.m. and 7 p.m. CT, or online at www.BoschTools.com and then click on Important Product Recalls at the bottom of the page for more information.

Recall Details

Photos Available At http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2016/Robert-Bosch-Tool-Recalls-Grinders/
Units: About 91,000 (in addition, 18,000 were sold in Canada)

Description: This recall involves Bosch 1380 Slim small, 4.5-inch angle grinders with date codes 502 through 511. The model number and date codes are located on the name plate affixed to the underside of the grinder. The grinders are blue and silver with a black label and black and red control buttons. "BOSCH" is printed in red on the side of the product.

Incidents/Injuries: The firm has received four reports of the grinders overheating. No injuries have been reported.
Sold at: Lowe's, Menards, The Home Depot and other home improvement, hardware stores nationwide and online at Amazon.com, HomeDepot.com, Lowes.com and Menards.com from March 2015 through November 2015 for between $50 and $200, depending on the model and whether it was sold in a combination package with other tools.
Importer/Distributor: Robert Bosch Tool Corp., of Mount Prospect, Ill.

Manufactured in: China

Note: Health Canada's press release is available at http://healthycanadians.gc.ca/recall-alert-rappel-avis/hc-sc/2016/58288r-eng.php


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Robert Bosch Tool Recalls Grinders Due to Risk of Burns*
> 
> Recall Date: May 11, 2016
> Recall Number: 16-158
> ...


I don't have one, but, it's nice that you're passing this along


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*This Mirka ROS recall includes more sanders*

Recall Date: May 31, 2016
Recall Number: 16-182

Mirka Recalls Electric Random Orbital Sanders Due to Fire Hazard
http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2016/Mirka-Recalls-Electric-Random-Orbital-Sanders/

Recall Summary

Name of Product: Random orbital sanders

Hazard: The sanders can short circuit, posing a fire hazard.

Remedy: Replace
Consumers should immediately stop using these recalled sanders, unplug them and contact Mirka for a free replacement sander.

Consumer Contact: Mirka USA at 800-843-3904 from 8:30 a.m. to 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday or online at www.mirka-usa.com and click on Recall for more information.

Recall Details

Photos Available At http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2016/Mirka-Recalls-Electric-Random-Orbital-Sanders/

Units: About 2,500 (in addition about 300 were sold in Canada) (additional CEROS 550 and 650 sanders were recalled for a different fire hazard in January 2015)

Description: This recall involves 3-inch, 5-inch and 6-inch Mirka CEROS compact electric random orbital sanders. The sanders are yellow and black with "Mirka" on the front. A speed control lever is on the top of the sanders and a vacuum hose connector on the rear. The recalled sanders came with either a cardboard box or plastic carrying case, a 12-foot power cord, DC transformer (only in certain sanders), a wrench, a multi-hole backup pad and assorted abrasives. The 3-inch sander is model CEROS 325. The 5-inch sander is model CEROS 550. The 6-inch sander is model CEROS 650. Model names are on a white sticker on the back of the sander housing beneath the hand grip, and in certain sanders, the serial number can only be found on this sticker. Serial numbers are engraved on the side of the sander housing just above the dust shroud. Sanders with serial numbers in the following ranges are being recalled:

Model Number Serial Number Range
CEROS 325 3442 32028001 to 3442 32028112
CEROS 325 3371 32024001 to 3373 32024015
CEROS 325 3373 32028001 to 3373 32028112
CEROS 550 3412 28672001 to 3422 28672039
CEROS 550 3432 28672001 to 3433 28672018
CEROS 550 3341 28672001 to 3342 28672064
CEROS 550 3342 31326001 to 3342 31326013
CEROS 650 3343 31322001 to 3343 31322048
CEROS 650 3343 28673001 to 3344 28673075
CEROS 650 3383 28673001 to 3384 28673030
CEROS 550 TGU65241 to TGU65528
CEROS 550 UNU62841 to UNU63176
CEROS 650 KTN61641 to KTN61880
CEROS 650 TCU64185 to TCU64376
CEROS 650 VNU68337 to VNU68480
CEROS 650 VUU65529 to VUU65720
CEROS 650 VVU66369 to VVU66512

Incidents/Injuries: Mirka has received two reports of electrical shorting incidents which included the sanders sparking and smoking. No injuries or property damage have been reported.
Sold at: Various distributors and independent retailers nationwide and online at Amazon.com and BeaverTools.com from January 2013 through March 2016 for about $500.
Importer: Mirka USA Inc., of Twinsburg, Ohio

Manufactured in: Finland

Note: Health Canada's press release is available at: http http://healthycanadians.gc.ca/recall-alert-rappel-avis/hc-sc/2016/58560r-eng.php


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *This Mirka ROS recall includes more sanders*
> 
> Recall Date: May 31, 2016
> Recall Number: 16-182
> ...


I didn't know Mirka made tool. I thought they just made Abranet sand paper!
That does not sound good for their sander. maybe they should stick wiht the sandpaper!!.

Jim


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *This Mirka ROS recall includes more sanders*
> 
> Recall Date: May 31, 2016
> Recall Number: 16-182
> ...


I don't own one, but, I'll still say thnx for passing this along


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*RIDGID Wet/Dry Vacuums recalled due to Shock Hazard*

I haven't seen a woodworking recall for some time, but some of you might have this shop vac.

*Emerson Tool Company Recalls RIDGID Wet/Dry Vacuums Due to Shock Hazard; Sold Exclusively at Home Depot 
*
Recall Date: September 11, 2018
Recall Number: 18-220

*Recall Summary*

Name of Product: 
RIDGID® NXT HD06000 and HD09000 wet/dry vacuums

Hazard: 
The on/off switch can become dislodged and expose energized wiring, posing a shock hazard to consumers.

Remedy: Replace
Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled wet/dry vacuum and contact Emerson Tool Company for a free replacement wet/dry vacuum powerhead assembly.

Consumer Contact: 
Emerson Tool Company toll-free at 888-847-8718 from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. CT or online at www.emerson.com/en-us/commercial-residential/emerson-tool-company and click on Safety Notifications.

Pictures available here: https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/2018/Emerson-Tool-Company-Recalls-RIDGID-Wet-Dry-Vacuums-Due-to-Shock-Hazard-Sold-Exclusively-at-Home-Depot

Recall Details

Units: 
About 208,000 (in addition, about 2,600 were sold in Canada)

Description:
This recall involves RIDGID NXT wet/dry vacuums, models HD06000 (6-gallon) and HD09000 (9-gallon). The orange and black wet/dry vacuum has four swivel casters, a carrying handle, a hose and accessories. RIDGID is printed on the front of the vacuum. The model number can be found on a silver product identification label on the back of the vacuum's powerhead assembly.

Incidents/Injuries:
None reported

Sold Exclusively At:
The Home Depot stores nationwide and online at www.homedepot.com from March 2018 through July 2018 for about $50 for the 6-gallon wet/dry vacuum and for about $60 for the 9-gallon wet/dry vacuum.

Importer(s):
Emerson Tool Company, of St. Louis, Mo.

Manufactured In:
Mexico


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Black & Decker Recalls Hammer Drills Due to Injury Hazard*

Black & Decker Recalls Hammer Drills Due to Injury Hazard:
Recall Date: November 1, 2018
Recall Number: 19-027
Recall Summary

Name of Product:
Black & Decker, Bostitch and Porter-Cable Hammer Drills and Drill Drivers

Hazard:
The side handle sold with the drill can slip or break, leading to a loss of control of the tool, posing an injury hazard

Remedy: Replace
Consumers should immediately stop using the drills and contact Black & Decker for a free replacement side handle

Consumer Contact:
Black & Decker at 888-284-3070 from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. ET, Monday through Friday, at [email protected] or online at www.portercable.com click Safety Notices and Recalls, www.blackanddecker.com click Safety Recalls, or www.bostitch.com click Safety Recalls for more information.

Pictures available here: https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/2019/Black-and-Decker-Recalls-Hammer-Drills-Due-to-Injury-Hazard

*Recall Details*
Units:
About 641,000 (in addition, about 18,000 were sold in Canada)

Description:
This recall involves side handles supplied with Porter-Cable brand model PC70THD ½ Inch VSR 2-Speed Hammer Drills, Black & Decker brand model DR560 ½ Inch Drill/Drivers, and Bostitch brand models BTE140 and BTE141 ½ Inch Hammer Drills. The side handles are black plastic and attach to the drill to help provide stability. The Porter-Cable hammer drills are gray with red accents, the Black & Decker drill/drivers are orange with black accents, and the Bostich hammer drills are yellow with black accents.

Product Name: . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Model Number:
Porter-Cable ½ Inch VSR 2-Speed Hammer Drill . . . . . . . . . . . . PC70THD
Black & Decker ½ Inch Drill/Driver . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . DR560
Bostitch ½ Inch Hammer Drill . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . BTE140 and BTE141

Incidents/Injuries:
Black & Decker has received 11 reports of side handles slipping or breaking and one report of a torn rotator cuff injury.

Sold At:
The Home Depot, Lowe's, major home and hardware stores nationwide, and online at Amazon.com and other online retailers from January 2010 through July 2018 for between $50 and $100

Importer(s):
Black & Decker (U.S.) Inc., of Towson, Md

Manufactured In:
China


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Penn State Industries Recalls Woodworking Jaw Chuck Systems*

Penn State Industries Recalls Woodworking Jaw Chuck Systems Due to Laceration Hazard:
Recall Date: December 11, 2018
Recall Number: 19-045

*Recall Summary*

Name of Product:
Quick change jaw chuck systems

Hazard:
The jaws can loosen from the chuck and break off, posing a laceration hazard.

Remedy: Refund
Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled jaw chuck systems and contact Penn State Industries to receive a full refund of the purchase price.

Consumer Contact:
Penn State Industries at 800-377-7297 from 9 a.m. to 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday, email at [email protected] or online at www.pennstateind.com and click on "Product Recalls" for more information.

Pictures available here: https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/2019/Penn-State-Industries-Recalls-Woodworking-Jaw-Chuck-Systems-Due-to-Laceration-Hazard

*Recall Details*
Units:
About 1,000

Description:
This recall involves Penn State Industries CSCBARR5 quick change jaw chuck systems used with woodworking lathes. The recalled jaw chuck systems are made of steel, are silver in color and measure about 3.875 inches in diameter. "PSI Woodworking Products" and product number "CSCBARR5" are printed on the side of the chuck.

Incidents/Injuries:
Penn State Industries has received seven reports of the jaw loosening or ejecting from the chuck. No injuries have been reported.

Sold At:
Blackwater River Tools, Klingspor Woodworking, L&R Collectables, Long Island Woodworking Supply, Penn State Industries, Sumner Woodworking Store, The Woodwork Shop, Woodturningz , Woodworkers Emporium and other stores nationwide and online at Amazon.com and other websites from March 2017 through August 2018 for between $180 and $250.

Manufacturer(s):
Industrial Supply Ltd., of China

Importer(s):
Penn State Industries, of Philadelphia, Pa.

Manufactured In:
China


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Penn State Industries Recalls Woodworking Jaw Chuck Systems*
> 
> Penn State Industries Recalls Woodworking Jaw Chuck Systems Due to Laceration Hazard:
> Recall Date: December 11, 2018
> ...


i saw that jaw system often wondered about the strength of that attachment method over good old screws!!

cheers, Jim


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*DeWALT Recalls Drills Due to Shock Hazard*

Recall Date: February 5, 2019
Recall Number: 19-059

*Recall Summary*
Name of Product:
DEWALT DWD110 and DWD112 drills

Hazard:
The drill's wiring can contact internal moving parts, posing a shock hazard.

Remedy: Repair
Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled drills and contact DeWALT to schedule a free inspection and repair.

Consumer Contact:
DeWALT toll-free at 855-752-5259 from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. ET, Monday through Friday, email at [email protected] or online at www.dewalt.com and click on Service and Support then Safety Recall Notice for more information.

Pictures available here: https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/2019/DeWALT-Recalls-Drills-Due-to-Shock-Hazard

*Recall Details*
Units:
About 122,000 (in addition, about 8,000 were sold in Canada)

Description:
This recall involves the D e WALT DWD110 and DWD112 3/8-inch variable speed reversing drills. The drills are yellow with black accents and have a power cable connected at one end. Only drills with date codes 2017-37-FY through 2018-22-FY are affected. If the drill is marked with an "X" after the date code it has already been inspected and is not affected. The model number is located on a label on the right side of the drill. The date code is etched into the body of the drill below the label. Consumers whose drill does not have a date code, or who cannot locate the date code should contact the company.

Product Name . . . . . . . . . UPC
DeWALT DWD110 . . . . 885911037518
DeWALT DWD112 . . . . 885911057319

Incidents/Injuries:
None reported

Sold At:
The Home Depot, Lowe's and other hardware stores nationwide, and online at Amazon.com and other online retailers, from September 2017 through November 2018 for between $60 and $70.

Manufacturer(s):
DEWALT Industrial Tool Company, of Towson, Md.

Manufactured In:
USA


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *DeWALT Recalls Drills Due to Shock Hazard*
> 
> Recall Date: February 5, 2019
> Recall Number: 19-059
> ...


Very good thank you LW
BTW, ... how is the planner purring?


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *DeWALT Recalls Drills Due to Shock Hazard*
> 
> Recall Date: February 5, 2019
> Recall Number: 19-059
> ...


Darn another recall on a tool I purchased


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *DeWALT Recalls Drills Due to Shock Hazard*
> 
> Recall Date: February 5, 2019
> Recall Number: 19-059
> ...


Rob,

The planer is still running smoothly . . . and it has run a lot of board feet through it since the repair. I certainly do appreciate all the good advice I've gotten on this website to help me through the mechanical trials in the shop!

L/W


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Harbor Freight recalls Flashlights*

*Harbor Freight Tools Recalls 12V Rechargeable Flashlights Due to Overheating and Burn Hazards*
Recall Date: February 27, 2019
Recall Number: 19-073

*Recall Summary*

Name of product:
80 Lumen 12V Rechargeable Flashlights

Hazard:
The flashlight can overheat while charging, posing a burn hazard to consumers.

Remedy: Refund
Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled flashlights, and return them to any Harbor Freight Tools location for a refund in the form of a $5 Harbor Freight Tools gift card.

Consumer Contact:
Harbor Freight Tools at 800-444-3353 from 8 a.m. to 4:30 p.m. PT Monday through Friday, email at [email protected] or online at www.harborfreight.com and click on "Recall Safety Information" on the bottom of the homepage for more information.

Pictures available here: https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/2019/Harbor-Freight-Tools-Recalls-12V-Rechargeable-Flashlights-Due-to-Overheating-and-Burn-Hazards

*Recall Details*

Units:
About 500,000

Description:
This recall involves the Harbor Freight 80 Lumen 12v rechargeable flashlights. The small black flashlight has a soft white button located on the side to turn the flashlight on and off. The base of the flashlight is a charger that fits into any standard vehicle 12V power port to charge. The recalled flashlight's SKU number is 64109 and can be found on the sticker label that also bears the product barcode. The flashlight is approximately 5 inches long.

Incidents/Injuries:
Harbor Freight Tools has received two reports of the flashlight overheating. No reports of injury.

Sold Exclusively At:
Harbor Freight Tools stores nationwide from August 2018 through January 2019 for between $2 and $4.

Importer(s):
Harbor Freight Tools, of Calabasas, Calif.

Distributor(s):
Harbor Freight Tools, of Calabasas, Calif.

Manufactured In:
China


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Harbor Freight recalls Propane Torches*

*Harbor Freight Tools Recalls Propane Torches Due to Burn Hazard*
Recall Date: February 27, 2019
Recall Number: 19-074

*Recall Summary*

Name of Product:
Greenwood propane torches

Hazard:
The trigger on the torches that engages the flame can fail to disengage when the trigger is no longer pressed, posing a burn hazard.

Remedy: Replace
Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled torches and return them to any Harbor Freight Tools location for a free replacement propane torch.

Consumer Contact:
Harbor Freight Tools at 800-444-3353 Monday through Friday from 8 a.m. to 4:30 p.m. PT, email at [email protected] or online at www.harborfreight.com and click on Recall Safety Information on the bottom of the homepage for more information.

Pictures available here: https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/2019/Harbor-Freight-Tools-Recalls-Propane-Torches-Due-to-Burn-Hazard

*Recall Details*
Units:
About 150,000

Description:
This recall involves two models of the Greenwood-branded propane torches. The torches with no igniter have SKU number 61589 and the torches with a push button igniter have SKU number 61595. The torches have a steel nozzle, a flow valve, a blue grip and a black or orange hose. The SKU number is printed on a sticker located on the pipe that leads to the nozzle on the product packaging and on the manual. Only propane torches that do not have markings on the handles or brass knobs are included in this recall.

Incidents/Injuries:
Harbor Freight has received two reports of the trigger failing to disengage, including one report of a burn injury.

Sold At:
Harbor Freight Tools stores nationwide and online at www.harborfreight.com from November 2013 through October 2018 for between $20 and $30.

Importer(s):
Harbor Freight Tools, of Calabasas, Calif.

Distributor(s):
Harbor Freight Tools, of Calabasas, Calif.

Manufactured In:
China


----------



## DDWW (Sep 7, 2016)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Harbor Freight recalls Propane Torches*
> 
> *Harbor Freight Tools Recalls Propane Torches Due to Burn Hazard*
> Recall Date: February 27, 2019
> ...


I have one of the older ones I use to light the smoker. They are on the hairy end of dangerous when they are working.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Porter Cable table saw fire hazard*

*Porter Cable Table Saws Sold Exclusively at Lowe's Stores Recalled Due to Fire Hazard; Made by Chang Type*
Recall Date: July 24, 2019
Recall Number: 19-172

*Recall Summary* 
Name of product: Porter-Cable 10" Table Saws
Hazard: The motor can overheat, creating a fire hazard.

Remedy: Refund
Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled table saws and contact Chang Type for a refund.

Consumer Contact: 
Chang Type toll-free at 877-206-7151 from 7 a.m. to 6 p.m. CT Monday through Friday or online at www.recallrtr.com/PCSaw for more information.

Pictures available here: 
https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/2019/Porter-Cable-Table-Saws-Sold-Exclusively-at-Lowes-Stores-Recalled-Due-to-Fire-Hazard-Made-by-Chang-Type

*Recall Details*
Units: 
About 258,000 (in addition, about 990 were sold in Canada)

Description:
This recall involves Porter-Cable brand 10" table saws with model number PCX362010. The saws have a gray body with black accents and the Porter-Cable logo. The model number and serial number are printed on the table saw's nameplate, located on the back of the saw body near the bottom.

Remedy:
Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled table saws and contact Chang Type for a refund.

Incidents/Injuries:
Chang Type has received 61 reports of the table saw motors overheating and causing fires. One consumer reported smoke damage to their home. No injuries have been reported.

Sold At:
Lowe's Stores nationwide from June 2016 through September 2018 for between $100 and $180.

Manufacturer(s):
Chang Type Industrial Company LTD, of Taichung City, Taiwan

Importer(s):
L G Sourcing, Inc., of Wilkesboro, N.C.

Manufactured In:
Taiwan


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Porter Cable table saw fire hazard*
> 
> *Porter Cable Table Saws Sold Exclusively at Lowe's Stores Recalled Due to Fire Hazard; Made by Chang Type*
> Recall Date: July 24, 2019
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on this. That could ruin you day if the saw caught on fire with saw dust all around!!

I hope the company sent out recall notices!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## oldrivers (Feb 10, 2014)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Porter Cable table saw fire hazard*
> 
> *Porter Cable Table Saws Sold Exclusively at Lowe's Stores Recalled Due to Fire Hazard; Made by Chang Type*
> Recall Date: July 24, 2019
> ...


Thank you! Have Blessed day.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Porter Cable table saw fire hazard*
> 
> *Porter Cable Table Saws Sold Exclusively at Lowe's Stores Recalled Due to Fire Hazard; Made by Chang Type*
> Recall Date: July 24, 2019
> ...


Jim,

I, too, hope that companies send out recall notices, but one of the reasons I post these recalls is that not all of us (me included) return the registration/warranty cards that come with our tools which means we don't get notified of recalls. (I don't like getting all the junk mail, etc. that is generated from registering products, but I do keep my receipts which means they have to honor my purchase.) With getting recall notifications from cpsc.gov, I figure I'm pretty much covered in the event of a recall. I hope posting them here might be helpful to others who may not register their tools or get notification from cpsc.

L/W


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Children's Tool Kits Recalled by Grizzly Industrial*

Just in case you bought your child one of these cute tool kits for Christmas . . .

*Children's Tool Kits Recalled by Grizzly Industrial Due to Violation of Federal Lead Content Ban and Toy Safety Requirements:*
Recall Date: March 19, 2020
Recall Number: 20-098

*Recall Summary* 
Name of product: Children's Tool Kits

*Hazard*:
The tool belt, hammer and suspenders (model H3044) contain excessive levels of lead, violating the federal lead content standard. In addition, the toy goggles and hardhats do not meet toy safety requirements.

*Remedy*: Refund
Consumers should immediately stop using these recalled Children's Tool Kits and keep them away from children. Consumers should contact Grizzly Industrial for instructions on returning the recalled tool kits to receive a full refund including return shipping. Grizzly is contacting all known purchasers directly to notify them of this recall.

*Consumer Contact*: 
Grizzly Industrial toll-free at 888-615-7944 anytime or email at [email protected] or online at www.grizzly.com and click on recalls for more information

*Pictures available here*: 
https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/2020/Childrens-Tool-Kits-Recalled-by-Grizzly-Industrial-Due-to-Violation-of-Federal-Lead-Content-Ban-and-Toy-Safety-Requirements

*Recall Details*
Units: About 20,645 (In addition, about 100 units were sold in Canada).

*Description:*
The recalled Children's Tool Kits have two different model numbers: H3044 and H5855. Model H3044 is a 12-piece tool kit that contains a helmet, goggles, tape measure, tool belt, hammer, pair of leather gloves, ruler, carpenter's square, level, bottle of chalk and suspenders. Model H5855 is an 11-piece tool kit that contains goggles, tape measure, wooden tool caddy, hammer, ruler, carpenter's square, level, screwdriver, pliers and an adjustable wrench. Model numbers are printed on the front upper right hand corner of the packaging. "Grizzly Industrial" is printed on multiple items of the tool kits.

*Incidents/Injuries*: None reported.

*Sold At*: Grizzly Industrial's showrooms nationwide and online at www.grizzly.com and www.Amazon.com from September 2002 through November 2019 for about $20.

*Importer(s)*: Grizzly Industrial Inc., of Bellingham, Wash.

*Manufactured In*: China


----------



## oldrivers (Feb 10, 2014)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Children's Tool Kits Recalled by Grizzly Industrial*
> 
> Just in case you bought your child one of these cute tool kits for Christmas . . .
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for sounding the alarm. Hopefully this will save many children from sickness.


----------



## retired_guru (Sep 5, 2014)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Children's Tool Kits Recalled by Grizzly Industrial*
> 
> Just in case you bought your child one of these cute tool kits for Christmas . . .
> 
> ...


QC has become a joke in modern manufacturing and distribution. When I think back to the number of returns I've made in the past, and compare to what has been the trend in recent times, I find myself weighing the return policy more heavily than supposed brand quality in deciding what to purchase.

Recalls are so common we accept them as a way of life, instead of choosing another vendor. Buying a car is a perfect example. They are an accurate reflection of the vendors' need to compete and profit over offering a safe and dependable product. Manufacturers (especially overseas) are making what their buyers have asked for. We need to hold vendors more accountable. They are the decision makers on such failures.

Just makes me shake my head…


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Children's Tool Kits Recalled by Grizzly Industrial*
> 
> Just in case you bought your child one of these cute tool kits for Christmas . . .
> 
> ...


Paul,

You're quite right! When my folks' remodeled their kitchen, they "retired" their old refrigerator to the basement for overflow and put a new one in the kitchen. They ended up with about three new ones before their 70-year-old refrigerator finally quit. (Their 60-year-old chest freezer is still working.) They just don't make anything like they used to!! The idea is built-in obsolescence. Either the technology gets outdated or it just plain quits.

L/W


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Liberty Hardware Recalls Glass Cabinet Knobs Due to Laceration Hazard*

Liberty Hardware Recalls Glass Cabinet Knobs Due to Laceration Hazard:

Recall Date: October 27, 2021
Recall Number: 22-010

*Recall Summary*

Name of Product: Glass cabinet knobs

Hazard:
The glass stem of the knobs can break during use, posing a laceration hazard.

Remedy: Refund
Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled glass cabinet knobs, remove them, and contact Liberty Hardware to receive a full refund.

Consumer Contact:
Liberty Hardware toll-free at 844-811-4541 from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. ET from Monday through Thursday and 9 a.m. to 5 p.m. ET Friday, email at [email protected] or online at www.libertyhardware.com and click on "RECALL NOTICE" on the top right of the site or at: https://www.libertyhardware.com/liberty-hardware-recalls-mercury-glass-cabinet-knobs-and-flower-glass-cabinet-knobs-due-to-posing-a-laceration-hazard

Pictures available here:
https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/2022/Liberty-Hardware-Recalls-Glass-Cabinet-Knobs-Due-to-Laceration-Hazard

*Recall Details*

Units: About 38,000

Description:
This recall involves the Mercury Glass Cabinet Knobs and Flower Glass Cabinet Knobs. The knobs are about two inches in diameter and in a flower shaped design. The Mercury Glass Cabinet Knobs are painted on the inside to give the appearance of mercury glass and the Flower Glass Cabinet Knobs are a pink colored glass.

Incidents/Injuries:
Liberty Hardware is aware of 29 reports of the knobs breaking during use including three reported laceration injuries.

Sold At:
Home Depot stores nationwide and various online retailers including homedepot.com, wayfair.com, dlawlesshardware.com, and build.com from July 2016 through September 2021 for between $4 to $6.

Manufactured In: China

Importer(s): Liberty Hardware Mfg. Corp., of Winston-Salem, North Carolina


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Liberty Hardware Recalls Glass Cabinet Knobs Due to Laceration Hazard*
> 
> Liberty Hardware Recalls Glass Cabinet Knobs Due to Laceration Hazard:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warning!!
They should have that on the handle for my mill vise too. The thin chrome peels off and gets in your fingers. I epoxy coated mine to stop it!

Cheers,, Jim


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Liberty Hardware Recalls Glass Cabinet Knobs Due to Laceration Hazard*
> 
> Liberty Hardware Recalls Glass Cabinet Knobs Due to Laceration Hazard:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I have used Liberty's Mission style hardware in cabinet doors and drawers.

I guess that's what happens when we let China produce all our stuff. Not much quality or pollution control.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Liberty Hardware Recalls Glass Cabinet Knobs Due to Laceration Hazard*
> 
> Liberty Hardware Recalls Glass Cabinet Knobs Due to Laceration Hazard:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warning. Good to know.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Hart Consumer Products Recalls Nailers Due to Injury Hazard; Sold Exclusively at Walmart:*

*Hart Consumer Products Recalls Nailers Due to Injury Hazard; Sold Exclusively at Walmart*
Recall Date: November 10, 2021
Recall Number: 22-017

*Recall Summary*

Name of Product: Hart 18-Gauge 2" Brad Nailers

Hazard:
The contact sensor on the nailer can malfunction and involuntarily discharge a nail, posing a risk of serious injury to the user or bystanders.

Remedy: Refund
Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled nailer and return it to any Walmart USA store for a full refund. Consumers may also return items for free by mail via a scheduled pickup from your home. To schedule a free pickup, consumers should call 800-776-5191.

Consumer Contact:
Hart Consumer Products at 800-776-5191 from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday, or online at https://www.harttools.com/support/safety or www.harttools.com and click on Important Recall Information for more information

Pictures available here:
https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/2022/Hart-Consumer-Products-Recalls-Nailers-Due-to-Injury-Hazard-Sold-Exclusively-at-Walmart

*Recall Details
*
Units: About 15,700

 Description:
This recall involves Hart 18-Gauge 2" Brad Nailers with model numbers HPNR01, HPNR01B, HPNR01B-SK, or HPNR01BNCA. The white, blue, and black handheld tool has the name "HART" on the side of the nailer in white type on a black background and has "18ga BRAD NAILER" on the side of the nail tray/magazine in white type on a blue background. The model numbers are located on the side of the nail tray/magazine where the nails are loaded.

Incidents/Injuries: None Reported.

Sold At
Walmart USA retail stores nationwide and online at www.walmart.com from April 2021 through September 2021 for between $130 and $160.

Manufacturer(s):
Techtronic Industries Vietnam Manufacturing Co., Ltd., of Vietnam

Manufactured In: Vietnam
Importer(s): Hart Consumer Products Inc., of Anderson, South Carolina


----------



## oldrivers (Feb 10, 2014)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Hart Consumer Products Recalls Nailers Due to Injury Hazard; Sold Exclusively at Walmart:*
> 
> *Hart Consumer Products Recalls Nailers Due to Injury Hazard; Sold Exclusively at Walmart*
> Recall Date: November 10, 2021
> ...


I don't have one of those but fellow woodworkers needs to be informed. Thanks for the warning .


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Hart Consumer Products Recalls Nailers Due to Injury Hazard; Sold Exclusively at Walmart:*
> 
> *Hart Consumer Products Recalls Nailers Due to Injury Hazard; Sold Exclusively at Walmart*
> Recall Date: November 10, 2021
> ...


Thanks for the warning…..........Cheers, Jim


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Hart Consumer Products Recalls Nailers Due to Injury Hazard; Sold Exclusively at Walmart:*
> 
> *Hart Consumer Products Recalls Nailers Due to Injury Hazard; Sold Exclusively at Walmart*
> Recall Date: November 10, 2021
> ...


As an amateur sort of guy, not a pro, I always configure my nailers staplers in finger trigger mode, not enabling the nose trigger. It's slower but then so am I. I believe any model of nailer is safer that way.. if you are only shooting 50 nails, 50 pulls of the finger is not going to give you a repetitive strain injury.

This is a matter of habit so that I honestly don't recall how the other mode works. But the way mine are configured, the nose piece has to be pressed *before* the finger trigger or it won't fire. So you have to release the finger trigger between shots.

It sounds like the failure described above relates to auto mode, where you can just keep the trigger pulled and bump the nose to fire.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

lightweightladylefty said:


> *Hart Consumer Products Recalls Nailers Due to Injury Hazard; Sold Exclusively at Walmart:*
> 
> *Hart Consumer Products Recalls Nailers Due to Injury Hazard; Sold Exclusively at Walmart*
> Recall Date: November 10, 2021
> ...


All of my nailers and staplers require the nose to be depressed before the trigger can be fired, too. I'm very slow so I have no problem with it. Actually, the only time I can imagine working faster would be laying sheathing for roofing or similar. Otherwise don't we want to take the time to know where we're placing the brad?

L/W


----------

